# Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Hallo verehrte PCG User

Ich hoffe ich muss euch zuerst nicht noch erklären, das unsere Welt nahe vor dem Kollaps ist. 7Mia Menschen auf diesem Kügelchen!

Verhältnissmässig ist das näher als Bakterien auf nem Stecknadelkopf zusammen sind. Es ist also nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Hungersnöte von Afrika bis nach Europa und in die USA kommen. Deshalb muss die Zahl der Menschen gesenkt werden. Es ist jedoch irrational einfach Menschen zu töten um die Zahl der Bürger zu senken. Der rechtschafende Vater würde sterben, während der 3x vorbestrafte Vergewaltiger im Haus nebenan weiter leben würde?? Also muss die Strafe drastisch runtergesetzt werden. Ich denke ab nem Sachschaden von 10 - 50  oder ner (leichten) Körperverletzung sollte diese Strafe bereits angewendet werden. Nun werden bestimmt wieder die Moralaposteln hervorspringen und behaupten man darf doch nicht über Leben und Tod bestimmen. Wieso nicht? Bei tieren machen wirs genauso. Wieso musste die Kuh die heute auf dem Teller liegt sterben? Hat sie jemandem geschadet? Ne! Sie ist zum Wohle der Gesellschaft gestorben und Moralaposteln sind hier keine gekommen. Wieso sollte man dasselbe nicht mit verbrechern tuen? 
Rechnet man, jeder verbrecher würde 2 Kinder zeugen, die Kinder mit 20 dann wieder 2 Kinder usw. So hätte man in 320 Jahren (gut ihr seid dann ja alle gestorben, unsre kinder müssen dann ja hier leben...) 65000 Kinder zusätzlich geben. In 480 Jahren bereits 16,7Mio. Würden also 1'000'000 Verbrecher hingerichtet, würden 16,7Trillionen weniger Menschen auf der Erde leben. Mann könnte so vielleicht unseren Planeten vor der drohenden Überbevölkerung retten.

Also wenn diese Verbrecher sterben würden, damit andere Menschen leben könnten, würden sie wahre Helden sein.

MfG
Dr2000 - Ihr Ratgeber für ein besseres Leben.

PS: Liebe Admins, Mods und andere Sonderlinge. Ich bin mir jetzt schon im Klaren darüber, dass dieses Posting von 99% der User keine Begeisterungstürme erhalten wird (wenn es nur 1% erreicht ist es mir Lohn genug). Doch ich habe nicht gegen die Netiquette verstossen (falls doch, weisen Sie mich bitte darauf hin, ich werde den Fehler beseitigen) und darum wäre es auch absolut nicht gerechtfertig mein Posting zu löschen. Zudem herrscht hier ja Meinungsfreiheit!


----------



## Charly23 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> (...) Zudem herrscht hier ja Meinungsfreiheit!



Meinungsfreiheit? Das kannste haben: So einen Schwachsinn habe ich hier schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.

mfg


----------



## Junglist (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

L O L


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Meinungsfreiheit? Das kannste haben: So einen Schwachsinn habe ich hier schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.
> 
> mfg



Oha, erste grundlose Beschimpfungen. Ich find es traurig, das die Menschen mein Prinzip nicht verstehen wollen. Jeder ist egoistisch und würde lieber seine Familie umbringen als selbst zu sterben...
Wie mir scheint fürchtet sich der grossteil jedoch vor solchen Massnahmen, würden sie doch aller wahrscheinlichkeit selber drankommen. * Treue dem Gesetz lohnt sich eben in jedem Fall! *


----------



## Charly23 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > Meinungsfreiheit? Das kannste haben: So einen Schwachsinn habe ich hier schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.
> >
> > mfg
> 
> ...



Passt schon... es wird alles wieder gut... irgendwann


----------



## Dexter11111 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Ja und bei dir sollte man anfangen.

Naja wenn ich nicht wüsste das normale Menschen nicht so denken können und es sich aus diesem Grunde nur um ein "Scherzpost" bzw. um ein Post handelt bei dem du sehen willst wie diejenigen darauf reagieren die antworten würd ich sagen du gehörst in ein Irrenhaus.


----------



## DFens (17. Februar 2002)

*Warum immer unter Zwang?*

Es sollte doch auch möglich sein, auf die Einsicht der anständigen Bürger zu zählen!

Daher wäre ich eher für eine Lösung auf freiwilliger Basis. Man müßte nur genügend Anreize schaffen, z.B. Euthanasie gegen eine ausreichend hohe monetäre Kompensation. Oder gegen Land. Oder gegen die Erlaubnis, sich fortzupflanzen - etwa "bring mir 4 Selbstmörder, die für dich bürgen (ein Suizid wird natürlich nur einer Person gutgeschrieben) und du darfst ein Balg in die Welt setzen".

Auf unsere schlaffärschigen Politiker kann man dabei natürlich nicht zählen! Die arbeiten lieber an ihrem Handicap, als an dem der Gesellschaft!!!


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Ja und bei dir sollte man anfangen.
> 
> Naja wenn ich nicht wüsste das normale Menschen nicht so denken können und es sich aus diesem Grunde nur um ein "Scherzpost" bzw. um ein Post handelt bei dem du sehen willst wie diejenigen darauf reagieren die antworten würd ich sagen du gehörst in ein Irrenhaus.



Beschimpfung, Unterstellung, Unterstellung, Beschimpfung. Kein einziges Argument kommt hier vor. Mir ist durchaus klar, der Mensch hat vor allem angst, was ihm nicht bekannt ist. Du wärst wohl auch einer von denen, der seineMutter töten würde, damit er überleben kann. Ich frag mich, wer hier ins Irrenhaus gehört!


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Warum immer unter Zwang?*



> Es sollte doch auch möglich sein, auf die Einsicht der anständigen Bürger zu zählen!
> 
> Daher wäre ich eher für eine Lösung auf freiwilliger Basis. Man müßte nur genügend Anreize schaffen, z.B. Euthanasie gegen eine ausreichend hohe monetäre Kompensation. Oder gegen Land. Oder gegen die Erlaubnis, sich fortzupflanzen - etwa "bring mir 4 Selbstmörder, die für dich bürgen (ein Suizid wird natürlich nur einer Person gutgeschrieben) und du darfst ein Balg in die Welt setzen".
> 
> Auf unsere schlaffärschigen Politiker kann man dabei natürlich nicht zählen! Die arbeiten lieber an ihrem Handicap, als an dem der Gesellschaft!!!



Wieder ein Idealist. Der Mensch ist Egoist und Feigling. Denkst du, jemand würde sich freiwillig einfach so umbringen, nur das einer mal pimpern kann? Sowas ginge sogar mir zuweit. Denn das Problem mit der Kriminalität wäre immer noch nicht gelöst. Jemand der (grob) gegen das Gesetz versiesse, würde immer noch leben, während ein führsorgender Opa sich das Leben nähme, damit er Enkel kriegen kann. Das würde die soziale Struktur unserer Gesellschaft vollkommen durcheinander bringen.


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Passt schon... es wird alles wieder gut... irgendwann



Glaub mir, auf deine billigen und schlechten Kommentare können wir alle hier gerne verzichten. Ich vermute jedoch, das ich dein heiles Weltbild vollkommen zerstört habe und du nun verwirrt bist. In diesem Fall tut es mir natürlich Leid. Persönlich würde ich ja nie einen Greuel gegen dich hegen...


----------



## Dexter11111 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Ja mal sehn wie lang du die "Show" noch durchziehst *g*


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Ja mal sehn wie lang du die "Show" noch durchziehst *g*



Ich bin mich leider mittlerweile daran gewöhnt das viele zu beschränkt scheinen oder es garnicht verstehen wollen. Ebenso ist mir klar, das du dies nicht persönlich gegen mich meinst. Trotzdem ist es äusserst bedauernswert, das du nicht mal auf den Text eingehen versuchst...


----------



## Dexter11111 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Ist ja gut, ist ja gut, pssscht, die Männer mit den weissen Kitteln kommen ja bald und bringen dich in eine bessere Welt!
löl wenn der Text etwas "unübertriebener" geschrieben wäre würde man es sogar glauben können das jemand so krank im Hirn ist


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Ist ja gut, ist ja gut, pssscht, die Männer mit den weissen Kitteln kommen ja bald und bringen dich in eine bessere Welt!
> löl wenn der Text etwas "unübertriebener" geschrieben wäre würde man es sogar glauben können das jemand so krank im Hirn ist



Ich verlange das dieses Posting gelöscht wird. Es verstösst gegen die Netiquette (enthält persönliche Beleidigungen). Ich muss und will mir von jemandem, der ein Wort wie 'unübertrieben' erfindet, niicht unterstellen lassen, ich hätte eine geistige Störung!


----------



## Onkel_B (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

So jetzt muss ich auch mal was dazu sagen!
Also mal ganz langsam beruhig dich erst mal wieder!
Es ist falsch Menschen dafür zu töten das sie einen Fehler begangen haben! Du selber machst ja auch Fehler! Ich weiß du wirst jetzt sicher denken, dess kann man nicht vergleichen! Aber unsere Rechtsystem beruht numal darauf das Menschen ihre Fehler einsehen und sich ändern! 
Wenn du das nicht verstehen willst rate ich dir in den Urwald zu ziehen wo du deine eigenen Gesetze anwenden kannst oder in ein Land in dem du diese Gedanken ausführen kannst! (Sofern es soetwas geben sollte wenn nicht ziehe Vorschlag 1 in Betracht)


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> So jetzt muss ich auch mal was dazu sagen!
> Also mal ganz langsam beruhig dich erst mal wieder!
> Es ist falsch Menschen dafür zu töten das sie einen Fehler begangen haben! Du selber machst ja auch Fehler! Ich weiß du wirst jetzt sicher denken, dess kann man nicht vergleichen! Aber unsere Rechtsystem beruht numal darauf das Menschen ihre Fehler einsehen und sich ändern!


Ok. Bsp. Ein Mensch bringt hier einen anderen Menschen um (sowas gibts). Hilft es dem Toten noch, das er seinen Fehler eingesehen hat? Nun wirst du sagen, sein Tod bringe doch auch nichts. Doch mit der drohenden Überbevölkerung... Jeder Mensch weniger macht auf diesem Kontinent viel Platz frei, gibt Nahrung für die andern usw. Sieht ein Mensch seinen Fehler jedoch ein, würde er von Schuldgefühlen geplagt, ein menschenwürdiges Leben könnte wohl kaum noch garantiert werden. Ist es da nicht humaner, jemanden vom Leiden zu erlösen? Bei Tieren macht man das doch auch so. Zudem würde er in dem Gewissen sterben, doch noch etwas gutes für die Gesellschaft getan zu haben.
Sieht er den Fehler jedoch nicht ein, denke ich ist er es nicht wert, auch nur ein Reiskorn zu essen oder einen Tropfen Wasser zu trinken.



> Wenn du das nicht verstehen willst rate ich dir in den Urwald zu ziehen wo du deine eigenen Gesetze anwenden kannst oder in ein Land in dem du diese Gedanken ausführen kannst! (Sofern es soetwas geben sollte wenn nicht ziehe Vorschlag 1 in Betracht)



Ja, so werden die 'Probleme' immer angegangen. Man schiebt sich von sich weg. Wenn jemand etwas kritisiert, sagt man ihm er solle sich verziehen. Kritik wird hier ja nicht geduldet. Wie ich sagte, Egoismus pur. Wir werden unser Leben wohl noch im Wohlstand verbringen - und das ist ja schliesslich wichtig - aber unsere Kinder...


----------



## Carazo (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Also, wer solchr Kranke gedanken hat, der ist für mich ein verbecher, vor allem, weil du es ernst meinst, das durchzusetzen. So, würdest du ncih sein, gäbe es auch keinen, der eine solche idee veröffentlicht, damit wäre dein Plan schon von vornherein gescheitert!

Sicher, es gibt Menschen, die den Tod verdienen (jaja, jetzt kommt nicht mit diesen Tolkien Zitaten!!), aber deshalb gleich alle verurteilen, die einen Psychischen Schaden haben (die sowieso, soweit ich weiss, keine Nachfahren erzeugen dürfen...kA, hab ich mal irgendwo mitbekommen), die aus einem miserablen Elternhaus stammen, weissgott welche Erlebnisse hatten, sich von ihrem dummen Umfeld mitreißen lassen ist schlicht und einfach FALSCH!!! 

Bist du Gott, dass du über Menschenleben entscheidest?! Was zum Geier glaubst du, wer du bist, das du über so höchstwichtige dinge entscheiden darfst, oder dir überhaupt gedanken über so etwas machst?!

Sorry, wenn das nur ne riesen Ironie ohne ein "*g*" ist, dann nehm ich alles zurück, sollte es ernst gemeint sein, rate ich dir Psychiatrische Hilfe aufzusuchen!!!!!!


----------



## Gorax (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Sorry, wenn das nur ne riesen Ironie ohne ein "*g*" ist, dann nehm ich alles zurück, sollte es ernst gemeint sein, rate ich dir Psychiatrische Hilfe aufzusuchen!!!!!!



es ist vermutlich nicht ernstgemeint, der Doktor hat wahrscheinlich gerade Langeweile


----------



## Onkel_B (17. Februar 2002)

*Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Ich finde es aber schlichtweg lächerlich wie du meinst mit deiner "guten" Idee das Problem von Hunger und Überbevölkerung auf der Welt zu lösen!
Mal nur angenommen es würde genug dumme Leute geben (heißt nicht das du dumm bist) die dies durchsetzen würden, wenn auch schwer vorstellbar! Was ist dann wenn alle "bösen Verbrecher" weg wären das ist doch das Problem der Überbevölkerung und des daraus resultierend Hungers auch nicht gelöst oder???

Das mit dem wegziehen war doch nicht ernst zu nehmen!


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Also, wer solchr Kranke gedanken hat, der ist für mich ein verbecher, vor allem, weil du es ernst meinst, das durchzusetzen. So, würdest du ncih sein, gäbe es auch keinen, der eine solche idee veröffentlicht, damit wäre dein Plan schon von vornherein gescheitert!


Der erste Satz bedeutet soviel wie: Wer anders denkt ist ein Verbrecher. Bzw. du mutest dir zu, zu beurteilen, wer nicht normal ist und wer schon?  Den zweiten kann ich beim besten Willen nicht entziffern. Ist das Deutsch?



> Sicher, es gibt Menschen, die den Tod verdienen (jaja, jetzt kommt nicht mit diesen Tolkien Zitaten!!), aber deshalb gleich alle verurteilen, die einen Psychischen Schaden haben (die sowieso, soweit ich weiss, keine Nachfahren erzeugen dürfen...kA, hab ich mal irgendwo mitbekommen), die aus einem miserablen Elternhaus stammen, weissgott welche Erlebnisse hatten, sich von ihrem dummen Umfeld mitreißen lassen ist schlicht und einfach FALSCH!!!


Zeig mir doch bitte die Stelle, an der ich schrieb, man soll Behinderte, also psychisch Gestörte, hinrichten. Und das mit dem Nachfahren und hab mal mitbekommen - Gratulation. Ich hab mal mitbekommen, Esel sollen fliegen können. (Vorsicht _Ironie_] ). Oh, der Satz geht noch weiter... Ok, nach drei maligem lesen, kam ich nun zum schluss, das es falsch sei, Behinderte aus schlimmen Familien zu verurteilen. Und was ist mit einem Mörder aus ner anständigen Familie? Begeht jeder psychisch Gestörte Verbrechen?



> Bist du Gott, dass du über Menschenleben entscheidest?! Was zum Geier glaubst du, wer du bist, das du über so höchstwichtige dinge entscheiden darfst, oder dir überhaupt gedanken über so etwas machst?!


Ok, ich hab nie behauptet ich wolle über Menschenleben entscheiden. Natürlich gäbe es für jeden noch ein Gerichtsverfahren - nur eben mit den Möglichkeiten Freispruch oder Tod. Und wieso darf ich mir keine Gedanken um sowas machen? 



> Sorry, wenn das nur ne riesen Ironie ohne ein "*g*" ist, dann nehm ich alles zurück, sollte es ernst gemeint sein, rate ich dir Psychiatrische Hilfe aufzusuchen!!!!!!



Und ich rate dir dringenst Deutsch-Nachhilfe. Ich mach vielleicht auch den ein oder andern Fehler, aber deine Gramatik ist ne mittlere Katastrophe...


----------



## Charly23 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > Passt schon... es wird alles wieder gut... irgendwann
> 
> 
> 
> Glaub mir, auf deine billigen und schlechten Kommentare können wir alle hier gerne verzichten. Ich vermute jedoch, das ich dein heiles Weltbild vollkommen zerstört habe und du nun verwirrt bist. In diesem Fall tut es mir natürlich Leid. Persönlich würde ich ja nie einen Greuel gegen dich hegen...



Billig? Schlecht? Da verwechselst du was. Ich bin nicht der Verwirrte von uns beiden.


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Ich finde es aber schlichtweg lächerlich wie du meinst mit deiner "guten" Idee das Problem von Hunger und Überbevölkerung auf der Welt zu lösen!
> Mal nur angenommen es würde genug dumme Leute geben (heißt nicht das du dumm bist) die dies durchsetzen würden, wenn auch schwer vorstellbar! Was ist dann wenn alle "bösen Verbrecher" weg wären das ist doch das Problem der Überbevölkerung und des daraus resultierend Hungers auch nicht gelöst oder???
> 
> Das mit dem wegziehen war doch nicht ernst zu nehmen!



Du bist ziemlich naiv oder? 
Verbrechen gab es schon immer und es wird es wohl auch immer geben. Falls es wegen dieser radikalen Strafen keins mehr geben würde, hätten wir (bzw. unsere Kinder) wenigstens eine friedliche Welt...


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > > Passt schon... es wird alles wieder gut... irgendwann
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Ok, dann bring mal Argumente, bis dahin ignorier ich dich.


----------



## Dani (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Billig? Schlecht? Da verwechselst du was. Ich bin nicht der Verwirrte von uns beiden. 
Ok, dann bring mal Argumente, bis dahin ignorier ich dich. 


hm...wo ist dein (vernünftiges) Argument geblieben? Ich zähle bis jetzt null.


----------



## DFens (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Warum immer unter Zwang?*



> Wieder ein Idealist. Der Mensch ist Egoist und Feigling. Denkst du, jemand würde sich freiwillig einfach so umbringen, nur das einer mal pimpern kann? Sowas ginge sogar mir zuweit. Denn das Problem mit der Kriminalität wäre immer noch nicht gelöst. Jemand der (grob) gegen das Gesetz versiesse, würde immer noch leben, während ein führsorgender Opa sich das Leben nähme, damit er Enkel kriegen kann. Das würde die soziale Struktur unserer Gesellschaft vollkommen durcheinander bringen.



Die Verbrecher könnten dann aber keine Verbrecher-Kinder mehr zeugen und würden zwangsläufig aussterben.


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Billig? Schlecht? Da verwechselst du was. Ich bin nicht der Verwirrte von uns beiden.
> Ok, dann bring mal Argumente, bis dahin ignorier ich dich.
> 
> 
> hm...wo ist dein (vernünftiges) Argument geblieben? Ich zähle bis jetzt null.



Dann kannst du entweder nicht zählen oder hast das Topic nicht gelesen. 
Es würde zu zwei Dingen führen:
1. Weniger Kriminalität
2. Keine Überbevölkerung

Aber man muss die Argumente anderer ja nicht sehen, es reicht einfach mal was zu behaupten...


----------



## Dani (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Warum immer unter Zwang?*

Die Verbrecher könnten dann aber keine Verbrecher-Kinder mehr zeugen und würden zwangsläufig aussterben.
 [/quote]

*gg*, es gibt immer wieder bösartige Verbrecher, aber wie will man die ganzen Verbrechen aufdecken??? das ist sowieso hier alles nur ein korruptes System


----------



## Onkel_B (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Du bist ziemlich naiv oder? 

Du nennst mich naiv  ?
Ich frag mich echt wer hier von uns beiden der naive ist! Wer will hier das Problem der Überbevölkerung, sicherlich ein großes unserer heutigen Menschheit, mit solchen radikalen, in meinen Augen sinnlosen, Strafen lösen! Meinst du wirklich es hilft wenn ich diese Menschen töte??? Vielleicht solltest du deine kostbare Zeit lieber sinnvoll einsezten! Wenn du dir scho, wenn auch zurecht, gedanken über dieses Problem machst dann wenigstens sinnvolle die Vorschläge man umsetzen könnte! Ich glaube aber nicht das du dazu befähigt bist schließlich zerbrechen sich viele Menschen den Kopf darüber, aber ob die auch solche sinlose (ich nenns jetzt einfach so) Einfälle haben wie du mein ich zu bezweifeln!


----------



## Charly23 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > Ist ja gut, ist ja gut, pssscht, die Männer mit den weissen Kitteln kommen ja bald und bringen dich in eine bessere Welt!
> > löl wenn der Text etwas "unübertriebener" geschrieben wäre würde man es sogar glauben können das jemand so krank im Hirn ist
> 
> 
> ...




oooch... armer, armer Dr2000. Wer wird denn gleich so überreagieren? Keinen Sinn für ein bisschen Sarkasmus?
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass Dexter11111 diese Nacht keinen Schlaf finden wird, weil er jetzt erkennen muss, dass du am Boden zerstört bist, schlimmer noch, dein Weltbild in seinen Grundfesten erschüttert wurde!  Wie kann dieses, fast schon blasphemische, Unrecht wieder gut gemacht werden? Asche auf unsere unwürdigen Häupter.

mfg


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Warum immer unter Zwang?*



> Die Verbrecher könnten dann aber keine Verbrecher-Kinder mehr zeugen und würden zwangsläufig aussterben.



Also würde eine friedliche Welt resultieren? *g* ja Kinderträume sind doch schon was schönes... alles ist gut und wir sind ja so naiv...
Es liegt sowieso alles nur an den Genen. Was kann der Vergewaltiger schon dafür, das er eine 12 Jährige gefickt und dann erwürgt hat? Sind ja die Gene... Jaja... Erzähl den Scheiss sonst wem, bloss weil ich ne andere Weltansicht habe als du, musst du mich noch lange nicht als dumm verkaufen wollen!


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > > Ist ja gut, ist ja gut, pssscht, die Männer mit den weissen Kitteln kommen ja bald und bringen dich in eine bessere Welt!
> > > löl wenn der Text etwas "unübertriebener" geschrieben wäre würde man es sogar glauben können das jemand so krank im Hirn ist
> >
> >
> ...



Schöne Arroganz die du da an den Tag legst. Du bist jedoch scheinbar unfähig auf Argumente ein zu gehen. Achja, von euch wird mein Weltbild garantiert nicht erschüttert, ihr bringt nicht mal anständige Sätze zusammen, geschweige denn Argumente... *lol*


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Du bist ziemlich naiv oder?
> 
> Du nennst mich naiv  ?
> Ich frag mich echt wer hier von uns beiden der naive ist! Wer will hier das Problem der Überbevölkerung, sicherlich ein großes unserer heutigen Menschheit, mit solchen radikalen, in meinen Augen sinnlosen, Strafen lösen! Meinst du wirklich es hilft wenn ich diese Menschen töte??? Vielleicht solltest du deine kostbare Zeit lieber sinnvoll einsezten! Wenn du dir scho, wenn auch zurecht, gedanken über dieses Problem machst dann wenigstens sinnvolle die Vorschläge man umsetzen könnte! Ich glaube aber nicht das du dazu befähigt bist schließlich zerbrechen sich viele Menschen den Kopf darüber, aber ob die auch solche sinlose (ich nenns jetzt einfach so) Einfälle haben wie du mein ich zu bezweifeln!



Ok, vielleicht hab ich naiv mit dumm verwechselt. Auf jeden Fall ist dein Deutsch dem eines 8 Jährigen ebenbürtig und es immer eine Kunst den Inhalt aus deinen Buchstaben zu entziffern. Bitte mach dir doch die Mühe und und guck deinen Schrieb vor dem abschicken das nächste mal nochmal an. 
Was das mit dem nicht durchführbar usw. bedeuten soll ist mir nicht klar. Auf jedenfall wärs meiner Meinung nach die humanste Lösung, da ansonsten bald alle dahinsiechen würden und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass dies angenehmer ist, als durch eine Kugel in den Kopf zu sterben...


----------



## Charly23 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> *lol*



Jetzt geht es dem Ende zu...


----------



## NightRaven2002 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: nachdenken lohnt sich!*

Hui, ich besuch das Forum hier zum erstenmal und bekomm gleich sowas zu sehen. *g*

In Anbetracht dessen, dass jetzt einige sagen werden, ich wäre bescheuert schreib ich das jetz mal hier. Erst mal find ich gut, dass es noch Menschen gibt, die sich über unser alltäglich Weltbild ein paar Gedanken machen. Es ist wie im Film Matrix gesagt: Manche sind so vom "System abhängig", dass sie sterben würden, wenn sie von selbigen getrennt werden (ich weiß, dass der Orginaldialog nich so verlief - is halt ne Hypothese). Es MUSS immer Querdenker geben, und die hat es auch gegeben sonst wären wir jetzt noch in der Steinzeit. Ich fände die Idee gar nicht mal SO schlecht, inwiefern es mit dem einschränken bzw. regulieren vom Bevölkerungswachstum geht, ist eine andere Frage. Dass unsere Bevölkerung stetig wächst und der Globus bald überfüllt sein wird, liegt aber nich an uns Deutschen. Dafür sind Länder wie Indien oder China und Japan verantwortlich. Das was Dr2000 angesprochen hat, wäre ein (dragonische) Maßnahme. Inwieweit das funktioniert...tja, müsste man halt mal irgendwo austesten in einem gesondertem Gebiet oder so. 

Vielleicht soll der Beitrag, auch einfach nur auf die Lücken in unserem Rechtssystem ansprechen ??? *G*

Würd mich auf weitere Resonanzen freuen

cu


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: nachdenken lohnt sich!*



> Hui, ich besuch das Forum hier zum erstenmal und bekomm gleich sowas zu sehen. *g*
> 
> In Anbetracht dessen, dass jetzt einige sagen werden, ich wäre bescheuert schreib ich das jetz mal hier. Erst mal find ich gut, dass es noch Menschen gibt, die sich über unser alltäglich Weltbild ein paar Gedanken machen. Es ist wie im Film Matrix gesagt: Manche sind so vom "System abhängig", dass sie sterben würden, wenn sie von selbigen getrennt werden (ich weiß, dass der Orginaldialog nich so verlief - is halt ne Hypothese). Es MUSS immer Querdenker geben, und die hat es auch gegeben sonst wären wir jetzt noch in der Steinzeit. Ich fände die Idee gar nicht mal SO schlecht, inwiefern es mit dem einschränken bzw. regulieren vom Bevölkerungswachstum geht, ist eine andere Frage. Dass unsere Bevölkerung stetig wächst und der Globus bald überfüllt sein wird, liegt aber nich an uns Deutschen. Dafür sind Länder wie Indien oder China und Japan verantwortlich. Das was Dr2000 angesprochen hat, wäre ein (dragonische) Maßnahme. Inwieweit das funktioniert...tja, müsste man halt mal irgendwo austesten in einem gesondertem Gebiet oder so.
> 
> ...



Ich freue mich, das meine Botschaft wenigstens jemanden erreicht hat und nicht alle auf ihrer wiedersprüchlichen Moral festhalten. Ich sehe nun zwar schon erste antworten 'ok in China könnte man es ja probieren' (imho würden die Poster hier dann ja verschont sein...), aber was solls. 

Btw. Theoretisch wäre es für euch ja nicht schlimm, ihr haltet euch ja an Gesetz, wieso also dieser Aufruhr?


----------



## Onkel_B (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Du willst mich doch nicht etwa als dumm bezeichnen oder? 
Falls doch möchte ich dich auch ganz gerne und liebenswürdig an die Netiquette erinnern! Wenn du schon so schön mahnst dann halte dich doch auch selber daran! 8|
Es tut mir natürlich sehr leid das ich deine Fachkünste der Deutschen Sprache mit meinem, wie sagtest du nochmal gleich, 8 jährigen Deutsch quälen muss! 
In meinem letzten Posting stand kein Wort von durchführbar ich weiß ja nicht wo du dir diese Wörter herzauberst? Vielleicht gehts du ja das nächste mal richtig auf mein Posting ein!!! 
Denk doch bitte das nächste mal darüber nach was du schreibst!


----------



## Charly23 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Darf ich jetzt mal den Oberlehrer spielen?



> Auf jeden Fall ist dein Deutsch dem eines 8 Jährigen ebenbürtig und es immer eine Kunst den Inhalt aus deinen Buchstaben zu entziffern.



Oha. "...es immer eine Kunst..."?  Du auch schreiben könne ganze vollständige Satz, Chef??



> Bitte mach dir doch die Mühe und und guck deinen Schrieb vor dem abschicken das nächste mal nochmal an.



Aha. "... guck deinen Schrieb..."? Mit G? Seit wann denn das?
Was guckst du?

2. Streich: Wie war das nochmal mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung? Wieder einmal nicht aufgepasst?

Danke. Setzen.




mfg


----------



## Darren (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Dr.2000 hat völlig Recht und kein weinerlicher Moralapostel wird daran etwas ändern . Es ist nun einmal eine traurige, aber unabänderliche Tatsache, dass die sogenannten "niederen Schichten" ( also das Gesindel und Gesocks, das sich dauernd Talkshows reinzieht, sich, wenn weiblich, mit 14 schwängern läßt, Sozialhilfe abzockt und anständige Bürger, die sich aufgrund der oppressiven Waffengesetze der EU nicht verteidigen können, beraubt ) sich stärker vermehrt als anständige Bürger . Früher wurden diese niederen Schichten regelmäßig durch Seuchen und Kriege ausgedünnt bzw. hatten genügend Furcht vor Henker und Hölle, um in Kontrolle gehalten werden zu können . Leider hat sich das aufgrund des sogenannten Liberalismus/Sozialismus ( also verbrecherische Gleichmacherideologien, die die natürlichen Unterschiede zwischen den Menschen, die sich in der Ständegemeinschaft äußern, verneinen, hierunter fällt auch der sogenannte Nationalsozialismus mit seiner Idee der Volksgemeinschaft ) geändert . Die Folge ist, dass die kreativen, begabten Elemente der Bevölkerung durch ein verbrecherisches Steuersystem verarmen, das nur dazu da ist die niederen, arbeitsunfähigen Schichten am Leben zu halten, und von Horden von Straßengesindel ( Proleten ) terrorisiert werden . 
Es gibt nur eine Idee diesen Bodensatz, der in jeder Gesellschaft vorhanden ist, zu bändigen : PEITSCHE UND GALGEN . Zudem sollten Bürgerrechte nur nach Schulabschluß vergeben werden, das bedeutet zum Beispiel : Gymnasiasten ( besonders die mit klassischer Bildung wie meine Wenigkeit ) als Lenker des Staates, Realschüler als Handwerker/Arbeiter und Hauptschüler als Sklaven/Kanonenfutter ( für Kriege, die ihre Zahl ausdünnt ) . Auch sollte Folter gegen die niederen Schichten erlaubt sein ( wie im römischen Reich, wo z.B. Senatoren nicht gefoltert werden durften ) .
Die Demokratie ist ein Fehler und eine Illusion . Die verbrecherischen Ideologien des Nationalsozialismus und des Kommunismus, die auf einem Gemeinschaftsgedanken beruhen, ebenfalls . Die einzige Ordnung, die uns noch retten kann vor der Verdummung und Verslummung, ist die Rückkehr zum von Gott gegebenem Ständestaat .


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Du willst mich doch nicht etwa als dumm bezeichnen oder?
> Falls doch möchte ich dich auch ganz gerne und liebenswürdig an die Netiquette erinnern! Wenn du schon so schön mahnst dann halte dich doch auch selber daran! 8|



Ich meinte lediglich, ich habe es vielleicht verwichselt. Das verstösst wohl kaum gegen die Netiquette...



> Es tut mir natürlich sehr leid das ich deine Fachkünste der Deutschen Sprache mit meinem, wie sagtest du nochmal gleich, 8 jährigen Deutsch quälen muss!
> In meinem letzten Posting stand kein Wort von durchführbar ich weiß ja nicht wo du dir diese Wörter herzauberst? Vielleicht gehts du ja das nächste mal richtig auf mein Posting ein!!!



Zitat: "_sinnvolle die Vorschläge man umsetzen könnte!_" Umsetzen können und durchführbar sind *Synonyme*. Sprich Wörter mit der gleichen Bedeutung.



> Denk doch bitte das nächste mal darüber nach was du schreibst!



Und denk du bitte mal bevor du schreibst...


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Darf ich jetzt mal den Oberlehrer spielen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleine gramatikalische Fehler. Ich schreib auch ne Ente (Bspw.) da regt sich auch keine Sau (da)rüber auf usw. Aber im Normalfall sollte man meinen Text lesen und verstehen können, was man von deinem naiven Freund leider nicht behaupten kann...


----------



## Onkel_B (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > Ich meinte lediglich, ich habe es vielleicht verwichselt. Das verstösst wohl kaum gegen die Netiquette...
> 
> 
> *den rot stift ansetzt* verwichselt gibt es leider nicht es muss verwechselt heißen, wo du doch so daurauf erpicht bist das alles richtig gehört!
> ...


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Nun dies ist nun etwas gar hart. In Kriegen kommen heute kaum noch Leute an der Front um und Seuchen gibts hier auch kaum mehr. Aber im Grunde meinst du wohl dasselbe wie ich. Die letzten 6Mia. Jahre war jedes Wesen von natürlichen Feinden umgeben. Irgendwann wars für den Menschen halt nur noch der Mensch und mittlerweile hat es keine wirklichen Feinde mehr. Eine Bevölkerungsexplosion ist die Folge und durch drastische verschäfte Gesetze könnte man sie bremsen/regulieren.


----------



## Darren (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Und obwohl ich ja sonst kein Fan des Islam bin, hier noch ein kleiner Buchtipp :
Ronnie Schill : "Was wir von der Scharia lernen können . Anregungen aus Saudiarabien"


----------



## Dr2000 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Entschuldiung das meine wenigkeit sich mal verschreibt es sollte natürlich heißen: sinnvolle Vorschlöge die man umsetzen könnte!  so besser?? Ich danke dir auch das du meinen Wortschatz bereichert hast! 

Den kern der Sache kapierst du einfach nicht. Du meinst nun natürlich du hättest was falsch gemacht, vollkommen natürlich, würd ich an deiner Stelle auch, aber dem ist nicht so. Synonyme kann man beliebig austauschen. (du kannst ja auch schreiben: Ich sitze vor dem Monitor. Bzw. Ich sitze vor dem Bildschirm. Da gibt es keinen Unterschied) Ich glaube nun zwar nicht, das du die Bedeutung von Synonymen kennst, aber ich hoffe du hast gemerkt, das dein reisserisches Reply fehl am Platz ist.


----------



## Charly23 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Kleine gramatikalische Fehler. Ich schreib auch ne Ente (Bspw.) da regt sich auch keine Sau (da)rüber auf usw. Aber im Normalfall sollte man meinen Text lesen und verstehen können, was man von deinem naiven Freund leider nicht behaupten kann...



Und du bezichtigst mich als arrogant? Tsss...


----------



## Darren (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Nun dies ist nun etwas gar hart. In Kriegen kommen heute kaum noch Leute an der Front um und Seuchen gibts hier auch kaum mehr. Aber im Grunde meinst du wohl dasselbe wie ich. Die letzten 6Mia. Jahre war jedes Wesen von natürlichen Feinden umgeben. Irgendwann wars für den Menschen halt nur noch der Mensch und mittlerweile hat es keine wirklichen Feinde mehr. Eine Bevölkerungsexplosion ist die Folge und durch drastische verschäfte Gesetze könnte man sie bremsen/regulieren.



Genau, deshalb plädiere ich zum Beispiel dafür Sozialhilfeempfänger als Söldner ( Minenräumung etc. ) weiterzuvermieten . Warum sollen bessere Menschen für ihren egoistischen Lebenswandel ( ***, feiern, Kinder kriegen ) zahlen, wenn es noch Verwendungsmöglichkeiten für sie gibt ? Wenn sie draufgehen, umso besser !!!! Mehr Luft für die ihnen sozial und moralisch Überlegenen .


----------



## Darren (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Und obwohl ich ja sonst kein Fan des Islam bin, hier noch ein kleiner Buchtipp :
> Ronnie Schill : "Was wir von der Scharia lernen können . Anregungen aus Saudiarabien"



Bzw. noch eine kleine Geschichte ( aus der Zeit, als ich noch Altgriechisch lernte und somit Teil einer kleinen, aufgrund zunehmender gesellschaftlicher Verflachung und Verdummung leider abnehmenden, Elite war ) . Es geht um den athenischen Gesetzgeber Drakon ( daher drakonisch ), der gefragt wurde, warum er selbst kleine Verbrechen mit dem Tod bestrafte . Seine Antwort :"Ich halte diese sogenannten kleinen Vergehen für der Todesstrafe würdig . Leider gibt es für größere Vergehen keine härtere Strafe als den Tod ."


----------



## DFens (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Warum immer unter Zwang?*



> Also würde eine friedliche Welt resultieren? *g* ja Kinderträume sind doch schon was schönes... alles ist gut und wir sind ja so naiv...
> Es liegt sowieso alles nur an den Genen. Was kann der Vergewaltiger schon dafür, das er eine 12 Jährige gefickt und dann erwürgt hat? Sind ja die Gene... Jaja... Erzähl den Scheiss sonst wem, bloss weil ich ne andere Weltansicht habe als du, musst du mich noch lange nicht als dumm verkaufen wollen!



*ts* Wer hat denn hier was von Vererbung gesagt?

Warum wird ein Mensch zum Verbrecher?
a. ungenügende Erziehung
b. finanzielle Zwänge

zu a.
Wer so viele Hürden überspringen und so große Opfer bringen muß, um neues Jungvolk in die Welt zu setzen, wird sich auch besser drum kümmern

zu b.
Die schon erwähnte finanzielle Kompensation führt dazu, daß diejenigen, die eine Erlaubnis zur Fortpflanzung erhalten, auch ohne bemerkenswerte materielle Einschränkungen existieren können.

Letztendlich werden die "guten" Menschen sich durchzusetzen, während die "bösen" aussterben. Und das alles auf freiwilliger Basis, ohne staatlich vorgeschriebene Tötungen und sogar bedeutend schneller und effizienter als bei Deinem Vorschlag.
Der Plan ist wasserdicht!


----------



## LordAragorn (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Im übrigen, wenn das so ist, dann wird das bald wie bei der Inquisition. Wenn du jemanden ned leiden kannst, einfach ein bissel anschwärzen und dann passt das schon..... das stinkt. 
Und das mit den abschlüssen ist ja wie mit der Rassentrennung. 
Das soll heißen wenn einer mit 10 Jahren noch etwas faul/nicht sehr begabt ist und daher auf die hauptschule gehen muss, dann wird er sklave. Und wenn so einer wie du wegen spenden der eltern aufs gymansium gehen kann, dann wird der präsident???
Das hört sich eher nach kompensiertem Größenwahn an. Du solltest dringend einen Psychologen aufsuchen. Du hast probleme mein Junge

Aragorn


----------



## SirDregan (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Erstmal: Ganz schönes rumgeflame hier = find ich net so toll

Zweitmal (ich weis schon, dass des jetz grammatikalisch inkorrekt ist, aber des iss mir sowas von Sch****egal!):

Dei Theorie, Dr war schonmal nicht schlecht. Klar, dass Sie zuerst auf Abneigung gestossen iss, aber wenn man mal logisch überlegt und seine ganze Moral über Bord wirft isses schon richtig. Simpel aber doch richtig. ABER: Das Problem ist nur, das ist zu einfach! Das könnten wir (Menschen) machen, wenn wir noch in der Steinzeit leben würden. Wir sind (denke ich zumindest) so weit fortgeschritten, dass unsere Hirne wahrhaft bessere Vorschläge (neue Nahrungsquellen, RICHTIGE Resozialisierungsmaßnahmen, neue Lebensräume auf andren Planeten etc) hervorbringen können.

Dreitens (*gGg*):


> Zudem sollten Bürgerrechte nur nach Schulabschluß vergeben werden, das bedeutet zum Beispiel : Gymnasiasten ( besonders die mit klassischer Bildung wie meine Wenigkeit ) als Lenker des Staates, Realschüler als Handwerker/Arbeiter und Hauptschüler als Sklaven/Kanonenfutter ( für Kriege, die ihre Zahl ausdünnt )



Meinst du nicht, das des weng' arg daneben ging? Ich kenn jemand, der kann WAHNSINNIG mit Computern umgehn, hat aber einen Scheissabschluss, deswegen kriegt er keine Stelle. Ich kenn Leute, die sitzen im Gymnasium, aber wissen nichtmal, wie man im Windows Explorer einen Ordner verschiebt!!! Und die KRIEGEN solche Stellen!
(fällt dir was auf?)
Ich will ja nicht vom Thema abschweifen, aber Berufe nach dem Abschluss vergeben halte ich (*VORSICHT, persönliche Meinung*) für völligen Blödsinnn.

CyA, SirDregan

PS: Die Diskussion wäre niveureicher, wenn ihr ALLE Argumente einbringt und nicht euch gegenseitig mehr oder minder beschimpft. Wer weis, vielleicht kriegen wir zusammen ne Möglichkeit raus, das Problem zu lösen? (Da gabs mal jemand, der hat ne weltbewegende Sache gemacht, nur weil ihm ein Apfel auf den Kopf gefallen iss *gGg*)


----------



## Arokh (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Im übrigen, wenn das so ist, dann wird das bald wie bei der Inquisition. Wenn du jemanden ned leiden kannst, einfach ein bissel anschwärzen und dann passt das schon..... das stinkt.
> Und das mit den abschlüssen ist ja wie mit der Rassentrennung.
> Das soll heißen wenn einer mit 10 Jahren noch etwas faul/nicht sehr begabt ist und daher auf die hauptschule gehen muss, dann wird er sklave. Und wenn so einer wie du wegen spenden der eltern aufs gymansium gehen kann, dann wird der präsident???
> Das hört sich eher nach kompensiertem Größenwahn an. Du solltest dringend einen Psychologen aufsuchen. Du hast probleme mein Junge
> ...



*unterschreib*

Niemand kann für seine intellektuellen Fähigkeiten. Weniger Begabte von vornherein zu diskriminieren ist in höchstem Maße ungerecht. Deine Vorschläge, Hauptschüler als Kanonenfutter zu mißbrauchen, nehme ich gar nicht erst ernst...

Zum Thema Ständegesellschaft: Mit Gott hat die nichts, GAR NICHTS zu tun. Vor IHM sind alle Menschen gleich.


----------



## Darren (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Im übrigen, wenn das so ist, dann wird das bald wie bei der Inquisition. Wenn du jemanden ned leiden kannst, einfach ein bissel anschwärzen und dann passt das schon..... das stinkt.
> Und das mit den abschlüssen ist ja wie mit der Rassentrennung.
> Das soll heißen wenn einer mit 10 Jahren noch etwas faul/nicht sehr begabt ist und daher auf die hauptschule gehen muss, dann wird er sklave. Und wenn so einer wie du wegen spenden der eltern aufs gymansium gehen kann, dann wird der präsident???
> Das hört sich eher nach kompensiertem Größenwahn an. Du solltest dringend einen Psychologen aufsuchen. Du hast probleme mein Junge
> ...




Der Pöbel spricht ?


----------



## Darren (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Niemand kann für seine intellektuellen Fähigkeiten. Weniger Begabte von vornherein zu diskriminieren ist in höchstem Maße ungerecht. Deine Vorschläge, Hauptschüler als Kanonenfutter zu mißbrauchen, nehme ich gar nicht erst ernst...

Zum Thema Ständegesellschaft: Mit Gott hat die nichts, GAR NICHTS zu tun. Vor IHM sind alle Menschen gleich. [/quote]

Quatsch, Gott hat die heiligen Gesetze des Kosmos geschaffen und eines davon ist die Ungleichheit der Menschen . Vor 1789 hatten die Menschen auch die Weisheit dieses Naturgesetz zu befolgen, nur dann wurde der Pöbel übermütig und wußte nicht mehr, wo sein Platz ist.....im Übrigen nehme ich die Bemerkungen von minderen Menschen wie dir, die mein Weltbild anscheinend intellektuell überfordert, nicht ernst, ihr seid sowieso austauschbar und nichts als gedankenlose, entbehrbare Elemente der gemeinen und von niederen Instinkten getriebenen Masse....


----------



## Uggler (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Eindeutig 2000(sorry, aber den Doktor nehme ich dir nicht ab) du hast das Problem erkannt!
Nach längerem Nachdenken kommt man aber zu einem besseren Ergebnis, man sollte alle Personen mit einem IQ unter 110 töten --> es gibt nur noch überdurchschnittlich intelligente Menschen! Vor allem du 2000 wärst dann nur noch ein Fall für den Totengräber!


----------



## Bigking (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Niemand kann für seine intellektuellen Fähigkeiten. Weniger Begabte von vornherein zu diskriminieren ist in höchstem Maße ungerecht. Deine Vorschläge, Hauptschüler als Kanonenfutter zu mißbrauchen, nehme ich gar nicht erst ernst...
> 
> Zum Thema Ständegesellschaft: Mit Gott hat die nichts, GAR NICHTS zu tun. Vor IHM sind alle Menschen gleich.



Quatsch, Gott hat die heiligen Gesetze des Kosmos geschaffen und eines davon ist die Ungleichheit der Menschen . Vor 1789 hatten die Menschen auch die Weisheit dieses Naturgesetz zu befolgen, nur dann wurde der Pöbel übermütig und wußte nicht mehr, wo sein Platz ist.....im Übrigen nehme ich die Bemerkungen von minderen Menschen wie dir, die mein Weltbild anscheinend intellektuell überfordert, nicht ernst, ihr seid sowieso austauschbar und nichts als gedankenlose, entbehrbare Elemente der gemeinen und von niederen Instinkten getriebenen Masse.... [/quote]

Nett darren das du dem dr. vermittelst er hätte ein wenig recht 

1. Bin ich dafür das dieser thread noch den untertitel "... und wie verbessere ich die rechtschreibung andere um von meinen fehlenden argumenten abzulenken."

Zu Dr seinen ausführungen (Uhhhh grammatik...)

Schön und Gut,alles, grundsätzlich lässt ich vieleicht sogar ein fünkchen efektivem nutzens entdecken. Aber glaubst du jemand der es nicht nötig hatte zu stehlen würde es dann tun ? Vieleicht ist es in unserem Land nicht gegeben, aber es gibt länder da sind viele menmschen nahe am hungertod, wenn dieser mensch etwas stiehlt, wäre er ohne das stehlen evtl. gestorbn, aus einer solchen not darf man es dann auch nicht tun ?

Und weiter : Diebstahl und der gleichen und verbrechen gibt es in diesem ausmaß hauptsächlich in den Industristaaten, in diesen geht aber die Geburtenrate eher zurück (verhütungsmittel etc. haben dies bewirkt, für alle unwissenden)  die Länder mit den meisten kindern sind hauptsächlich dritte welt länder und verarmte regionene der welt, dort müssen aktive verhütungsprogramme durchgeführt werden, das wäre ein sinnvollerer  weg.

trotzdem werde ich das gefühl nicht los das das alles ein riesen großer wirtz ist....

ps: Bitte mecker nicht über meine rechtschreib und grammatik fehler, ich weiß das dort misstände heerschen.


----------



## skicu (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

So, somit werde ich auch mal meinen Senf hier dazu abgeben, um Rechtschreibung werd ich mich jetzt nicht kümmern, das tut nämlich gar nichts zur Sache.

Dr2000 schlägt also vor jedes kleine Verbrechen mit dem Tod zu bestrafen? Wer sollte diese Todesstrafen ausführen? Leute wie du? Ich glaube nicht, dass du genügend solcher Leute finden wirst. Und wenn du auch, sagen wir mal 1000 solcher Leute finden würdest (das trotzdem unwahrscheinlich klingt), meinst du, ihr könntet, wie in deinem beispiel 1'000'000 Menschen umbringen? Ich würde da mit etwas Gegenwehr - wenn ich mir den Ausdruck erlauben darf (du sollst dich jetzt nicht gekränkt fühlen) - normaldenkender Menschen rechnen. Und darüber würde sich auch kein Staat hinwegsetzen können. Was zum nächsten Problem überleitet: Was denkst du, wieviele Staaten dieses Planeten dazu bereit wären, diese grausamen Strafen durchzuführen? In meinen Augen steht ein solcher Vorschlag somit entgegen jeder Realisierungsmöglichkeit.

Zu dem Thema, dass Menschen mit Hauptschulabschluss zu Sklaven gemacht werden sollten (Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, wer diesen Beitrag gepostet hat): Ich persönlich kenne einige Leute, die 'nur' einen 'Quali' in der Tasche haben - aber zu den klügsten Personen gehören, die ich kenne. Denk jetzt bitte nicht, dass ich nur (ehemalige) Hauptschüler kenne. Im Gegenteil, da ich selbst am Gymnasium unterrichtet werde, kenne ich 'viele' Leute von besagter Schul- ('-qualitäts-') -klasse. Und dort kenne ich wiederum viele, die zu den 'dümmsten' Menschen meines Bekanntenkreises gehören. Außerdem würde bei dieser Theorie die 'Qualität' der Lehrer eine große Rolle spielen. Wenn, z.B. Lehrer Y seinen Schüler X und dessen Familie nicht ausstehen kann (und umgekehrt) und der Lehrer Y dem Schüler X dewegen (unberechtigterweise) durchwegs schlechte Noten zensieren würde, und dieser dadurch genötigt wäre, die Schulart zu wechseln (beispielsweise auf die Hauptschule) würde der Schüler X somit unnötigerweise zu 'Kanonenfutter' werden. Und das nur, weil Lehrer Y ihn nicht ausstehen konnte. Das Problem gibt es zwar auch heutzutage, jedoch zieht es (meist) nicht solch drastische Konsequenzen hinter sich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
skicu


----------



## Bigking (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> So, somit werde ich auch mal meinen Senf hier dazu abgeben, um Rechtschreibung werd ich mich jetzt nicht kümmern, das tut nämlich gar nichts zur Sache.
> 
> Dr2000 schlägt also vor jedes kleine Verbrechen mit dem Tod zu bestrafen? Wer sollte diese Todesstrafen ausführen? Leute wie du? Ich glaube nicht, dass du genügend solcher Leute finden wirst. Und wenn du auch, sagen wir mal 1000 solcher Leute finden würdest (das trotzdem unwahrscheinlich klingt), meinst du, ihr könntet, wie in deinem beispiel 1'000'000 Menschen umbringen? Ich würde da mit etwas Gegenwehr - wenn ich mir den Ausdruck erlauben darf (du sollst dich jetzt nicht gekränkt fühlen) - normaldenkender Menschen rechnen. Und darüber würde sich auch kein Staat hinwegsetzen können. Was zum nächsten Problem überleitet: Was denkst du, wieviele Staaten dieses Planeten dazu bereit wären, diese grausamen Strafen durchzuführen? In meinen Augen steht ein solcher Vorschlag somit entgegen jeder Realisierungsmöglichkeit.
> 
> ...



Gymnasien tragen sowieso hauptsächlich dazu bei das sozial soweiso schon besser gestellte auch ihren status behalten... aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

*Jubel* Dr2000 ist wieder da.

Wenn's dir nichts ausmacht, bleibe ich lieber in meiner (Traum-) Welt, ja?

Viel Spass noch  .


----------



## skicu (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Gymnasien tragen sowieso hauptsächlich dazu bei das sozial soweiso schon besser gestellte auch ihren status behalten... aber das ist ein anderes Thema



Möchtest du damit sagen, dass ich sozial besser gestellt bin, weil ich auf ein Gymnasium gehe? Falls nein, hab ich wohl was falsch verstenden, was mir hiermit leid täte. Falls ja, warum ging dann meine Schwester auf die Hauptschule (sie hat inzwischen die mittlere Reife nachgeholt)? Denn sie müsste ja auch eine sozial Bessergestellte sein, da solche 'besserstellungen' ja meist vom Elternhaus ver'erbt' werden. Oder müssen nicht alle 'sozial Bessergestellten' auf ein Gymnasium gehen? *nicht mehr durchblick* ist ja auch schon spät.. 

mfg,
skicu


----------



## Bigking (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > Gymnasien tragen sowieso hauptsächlich dazu bei das sozial soweiso schon besser gestellte auch ihren status behalten... aber das ist ein anderes Thema
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein das war nicht persönlich sondern auf das schulsystem in Deutschland allgemein bezogen welches die soziale ungerechtigkeit sehr zuträglich ist... aber wie gesagt das ist ein anderes thema.


----------



## Cania (17. Februar 2002)

*Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL*



> Hallo verehrte PCG User



Hi, 



> Ich hoffe ich muss euch zuerst nicht noch erklären, das unsere Welt nahe vor dem Kollaps ist. 7Mia Menschen auf diesem Kügelchen!



Hmm, ich dachte es wären in etwa 40 Milliarden?



> Verhältnissmässig ist das näher als Bakterien auf nem Stecknadelkopf zusammen sind. Es ist also nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Hungersnöte von Afrika bis nach Europa und in die USA kommen.



Was für Bakterien sind das? Hungern die? Was machen die auf dem Kopf einer Stecknadel?



> Deshalb muss die Zahl der Menschen gesenkt werden. Es ist jedoch irrational einfach Menschen zu töten um die Zahl der Bürger zu senken. Der rechtschafende Vater würde sterben, während der 3x vorbestrafte Vergewaltiger im Haus nebenan weiter leben würde??



Es ist nicht nötig, Menschen deswegen extra zu töten. Das wird die Natur von ganz allein handhaben. Betrachtet man die Erde als Biotop und die Menschen darauf als Art in einem System, so kommt es zwangsläufig bei dem von dir beschriebenen Phänomen zum _ Massensiedlungseffekt _. Das heißt, daß die Art selbst dafür Sorge tragen wird, daß sich ihre Population wieder auf ein erträgliches Minimum reduziert. Dies geschieht im wesentlichen durch 
1) Formen der Geisteskrankheit, die zum Kannibalismus und zum grundlosen Töten von Artgenossen führen.
2) Impotenz und allgemeines Schwierigkeiten bei der Paarung sowie Partnersuche.
3) Ein Teil der Population wandert aus in ein neues System und erweitert damit das Territorium.



> Also muss die Strafe drastisch runtergesetzt werden. Ich denke ab nem Sachschaden von 10 - 50 ? oder ner (leichten) Körperverletzung sollte diese Strafe bereits angewendet werden. Nun werden bestimmt wieder die Moralaposteln hervorspringen und behaupten man darf doch nicht über Leben und Tod bestimmen.



*moralapostelmodeon* Wer darf über Leben und Tod entscheiden? Wer hat das Recht zu befinden, dieses "Vergehen" ist es wert, mit dem Tod bestraft zu werden? Wer legt die Latte fest, nach der solche Dinge gemessen werden? oder kurz: Warum war sich die Mehrheit der Menschen einig, von der aboluten Monarchie und anderen ähnlichen Systemen zur sogenannten Demokratie zu wechseln? *moralapostelmodeoff*



> Wieso nicht? Bei tieren machen wirs genauso. Wieso musste die Kuh die heute auf dem Teller liegt sterben? Hat sie jemandem geschadet? Ne! Sie ist zum Wohle der Gesellschaft gestorben und Moralaposteln sind hier keine gekommen. Wieso sollte man dasselbe nicht mit verbrechern tuen?



Ich möchte doch bitte darauf hinweisen, daß diese Kuh vorher auch Gras gefressen hat 

Vermutlich kommen keine Moralaposteln, weil die Kühe unserer Sprache nicht mächtig sind und daher auch nicht in der Lage, sich überdeutlich zu beschweren.



> Rechnet man, jeder verbrecher würde 2 Kinder zeugen, die Kinder mit 20 dann wieder 2 Kinder usw. So hätte man in 320 Jahren (gut ihr seid dann ja alle gestorben, unsre kinder müssen dann ja hier leben...) 65000 Kinder zusätzlich geben. In 480 Jahren bereits 16,7Mio. Würden also 1'000'000 Verbrecher hingerichtet, würden 16,7Trillionen weniger Menschen auf der Erde leben. Mann könnte so vielleicht unseren Planeten vor der drohenden Überbevölkerung retten.



Auf diese Rechnung will ich mich eigentlich gar nicht erst einlassen... 
Aber: In welcher Klasse des Gymnasiums bist du noch gleich?

Bedenke: Menschen sterben auch ab und zu.
Bedenke: Menschen sterben auch manchmal vor ihrer Zeit
Bedenke: Nicht alle Menschen bekommen Kinder
Bedenke: Nichtmal heute leben so viele Menschen auf diesem Planeten.
Bedenke: In China darf man nur ein Kind bekommen, diese Dinge variieren von Land zu Land.
Oder einfacher: Suche dir ein paar Bevölkerungswachstumsprognosen aus dem Internet, es gibt Leute, die ihr ganzes Leben nix anderes machen, als sich mit solchen Statistiken zu beschäftigen.
Vergiss nicht: Traue niemals einer Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.


----------



## cbw249 (17. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > Im übrigen, wenn das so ist, dann wird das bald wie bei der Inquisition. Wenn du jemanden ned leiden kannst, einfach ein bissel anschwärzen und dann passt das schon..... das stinkt.
> > Und das mit den abschlüssen ist ja wie mit der Rassentrennung.
> > Das soll heißen wenn einer mit 10 Jahren noch etwas faul/nicht sehr begabt ist und daher auf die hauptschule gehen muss, dann wird er sklave. Und wenn so einer wie du wegen spenden der eltern aufs gymansium gehen kann, dann wird der präsident???
> > Das hört sich eher nach kompensiertem Größenwahn an. Du solltest dringend einen Psychologen aufsuchen. Du hast probleme mein Junge
> ...


----------



## Cania (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*



> Also wenn diese Verbrecher sterben würden, damit andere Menschen leben könnten, würden sie wahre Helden sein.



Warum wären das Helden, wenn sie von einem System gezwungen würden, sich die Radieschen von unten anzusehen?

Hmm... *grübel* ein kleiner Exkurs in die Welt des Verbrechens:

Soweit ich dich verstehe, ist alles ein Verbrechen, was gegen bestehende Gesetze verstößt. Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, daß sich das auf unsere Bundesrepublick Deutschland bezieht, denn ich glaube nicht, daß du dir großartig Gedanken um anderen Länder (und ihre Sitten *gg*) gemacht hast.

Folglich müßten also erstmal globale Gesetze geschaffen werden, die für die ganze Erde konform gelten, sonst hat man nämlich bei diesem Massenmord so seine Organisationsschwierigkeiten. Wer soll diese globalen neuen Gesetze denn machen?

Als Beispiel:

In der Stadt xyz haben wir eine Baustelle, daher wird dort ein Tempo 5 Schild aufgestellt.
KleinErhardt hat gerade erst seinen Führerschein gemacht und noch nicht viel Fahrerfahrung, daher fährt er an dem Tempo5 Schild auf einmal Tempo 50. Die Polizei blitzt diesen Raser und er bekommt seine verdiente Todesstrafe (denn Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht). Am nächsten Tag, als KleinErhardt noch auf seinen Galgen wartet, wird das Schild wieder weggenommen. Ist er jetzt unschuldig geworden?

Die meisten Gesetze, die nicht der Regelung des Verkehrs dienen, sollen der Regelung unseres Staates und der Erhaltung unserer moralischen Werte dienen. (Immerschön an die Menschenwürde denken ), daher ist es völlig unmöglich, diese Gesetze nicht auf der Basis einer Moral (welch, dürfen Sie sich hier aussuchen, also von mir aus auch eine doppelte oder dreifache), anzufertigen, denn damit würde sich ihr Sinn ad absurdum führen... Ohne Gesetze gibt es aber auch keine Verbrecher 



> MfG
> Dr2000 - Ihr Ratgeber für ein besseres Leben.



Auch dir noch einen beschaulichen Lebensabend.. 



> PS: Liebe Admins, Mods und andere Sonderlinge. Ich bin mir jetzt schon im Klaren darüber, dass dieses Posting von 99% der User keine Begeisterungstürme erhalten wird (wenn es nur 1% erreicht ist es mir Lohn genug). Doch ich habe nicht gegen die Netiquette verstossen (falls doch, weisen Sie mich bitte darauf hin, ich werde den Fehler beseitigen) und darum wäre es auch absolut nicht gerechtfertig mein Posting zu löschen. Zudem herrscht hier ja Meinungsfreiheit!



Meinungsfreiheit? - *schmunzel* hier doch nicht


----------



## wildman (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Du bist ziemlich naiv oder?
> Verbrechen gab es schon immer und es wird es wohl auch immer geben.



Vermutlich so lange wie es Menschen geben wird, nicht wahr? Zum Glück aber ist Dein "Wunsch" (wahrscheinlich) eine finale Lösung.


----------



## Cania (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Warum immer unter Zwang?*



> *ts* Wer hat denn hier was von Vererbung gesagt?
> 
> Warum wird ein Mensch zum Verbrecher?
> a. ungenügende Erziehung
> b. finanzielle Zwänge



Es gibt doch diese Diskussion um das Verbrechergen immernoch, oder?



> zu a.
> Wer so viele Hürden überspringen und so große Opfer bringen muß, um neues Jungvolk in die Welt zu setzen, wird sich auch besser drum kümmern



Es gibt immer zwei Extreme: Bei dem Einen kann man anschließend von Verwahrlosung sprechen, bei dem anderen (das ist das, welches ich hier als Resultat annehme) von gluckenhafter Überbemutterung. Beides führt zu keiner gesunden Kindheit und beides kann zu kriminellem Verhalten führen. (Der Massenmörder, der haufenweise Frauen erwürgt, weil er eigentlich nur seine Mami liebt).



> zu b.
> Die schon erwähnte finanzielle Kompensation führt dazu, daß diejenigen, die eine Erlaubnis zur Fortpflanzung erhalten, auch ohne bemerkenswerte materielle Einschränkungen existieren können.



Was ist mit den Leuten, die ihr ganzes Leben für ein Kind sparen, das dann in die Welt setzen und damit sämtliche finanziellen Ressourcen ausgegeben haben? (Vergleichbar mit der Verschuldung für ein Haus) Wie hoch wäre denn der Preis für ein Kind? 

MfG Cania


----------



## Arokh (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Warum immer unter Zwang?*

ROFL @ Darren & Dr. 2000

...und tschüss


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > Im übrigen, wenn das so ist, dann wird das bald wie bei der Inquisition. Wenn du jemanden ned leiden kannst, einfach ein bissel anschwärzen und dann passt das schon..... das stinkt.
> > Und das mit den abschlüssen ist ja wie mit der Rassentrennung.
> > Das soll heißen wenn einer mit 10 Jahren noch etwas faul/nicht sehr begabt ist und daher auf die hauptschule gehen muss, dann wird er sklave. Und wenn so einer wie du wegen spenden der eltern aufs gymansium gehen kann, dann wird der präsident???
> > Das hört sich eher nach kompensiertem Größenwahn an. Du solltest dringend einen Psychologen aufsuchen. Du hast probleme mein Junge
> ...



Ja, ich bin der Pöbel. Ich spreche für den Pöbel und ich gehöre zum Pöbel: zum Freien und geistig gesunden Volk. Denn wenn das wirklich 
Dein ernst sein sollte, was du da von deiner lehre und so schreibst, dann bin ich stolz, nicht dazu zu gehören. und auch an Dich gilt lieber darren: Geh zum Psychiater. Du leidest an kompensiertem Größenwahn. 

Dir und 2000 alles Gute

Streicher, der Pöbel und ein stolzer Mann


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Da fällt mir noch was ein. Ist Dir bewusst, dass z.B. Einstein in der Schule in physik ne 5 hatte.... Und hernach war er einer der genialsten physiker..... Tja.
Die schule ist nicht das leben und ich denke, nur weil einer mit 15 jahren noch ned reif war und mist gemacht hat sollte er für das alles sein ganzes leben büsen :o
Na ja, aber ich meine, das muss eh nur ein schlechter witz sein, mit dem versuch möglichst viele antworten auf einen thread zu kriegen. weil anders kann ich mir so einen gedankengang ned vorstellen....

Der Pöbel


----------



## Lif (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Wenn du das ernst meinst, kann ich nur eins sagen: Du bist krank. Wie können solche Gedanken in einem menschlichen Hirn entstehen? Das is Menschenverachtend, abscheulich. 

Tut mir leid, wenn das etwas hart ausgedrückt ist, aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Dr2000 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Ja, ich bin der Pöbel. Ich spreche für den Pöbel und ich gehöre zum Pöbel: zum Freien und geistig gesunden Volk. Denn wenn das wirklich 
Dein ernst sein sollte, was du da von deiner lehre und so schreibst, dann bin ich stolz, nicht dazu zu gehören. und auch an Dich gilt lieber darren: Geh zum Psychiater. Du leidest an kompensiertem Größenwahn. 

Denkst du, irgendwer nimmt dich ernst, wenn du kompensierter Grössenwahn benutzt? Du weisst doch nicht mal was kompensiert heisst...


----------



## Dr2000 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*

Warum wären das Helden, wenn sie von einem System gezwungen würden, sich die Radieschen von unten anzusehen?

Nicht grad so extrem, aber sie könnten mit dem Gewissen sterben, doch noch was gutes für die Gesellschaft getan zu haben.

Hmm... *grübel* ein kleiner Exkurs in die Welt des Verbrechens:

Soweit ich dich verstehe, ist alles ein Verbrechen, was gegen bestehende Gesetze verstößt. Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, daß sich das auf unsere Bundesrepublick Deutschland bezieht, denn ich glaube nicht, daß du dir großartig Gedanken um anderen Länder (und ihre Sitten *gg*) gemacht hast.

Ja, in andern Ländern gibts nicht solches Lari-Fari Zeugs wie hier...

Folglich müßten also erstmal globale Gesetze geschaffen werden, die für die ganze Erde konform gelten, sonst hat man nämlich bei diesem Massenmord so seine Organisationsschwierigkeiten. Wer soll diese globalen neuen Gesetze denn machen?

Nö, wieso? Wenn man in Frankreich wegen des Diebstals von 10 hingerichtet wird und in Deutschland erst bei 20 dann hat der Deutsche Verbrecher eben glück. 

Als Beispiel:

In der Stadt xyz haben wir eine Baustelle, daher wird dort ein Tempo 5 Schild aufgestellt.
KleinErhardt hat gerade erst seinen Führerschein gemacht und noch nicht viel Fahrerfahrung, daher fährt er an dem Tempo5 Schild auf einmal Tempo 50. Die Polizei blitzt diesen Raser und er bekommt seine verdiente Todesstrafe (denn Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht). Am nächsten Tag, als KleinErhardt noch auf seinen Galgen wartet, wird das Schild wieder weggenommen. Ist er jetzt unschuldig geworden?

Schwachsinn? Wenn ich heute einen Menschen töte, der morgen sowieso gestorben wäre, ist es demnach auch (l)egal? 

Die meisten Gesetze, die nicht der Regelung des Verkehrs dienen, sollen der Regelung unseres Staates und der Erhaltung unserer moralischen Werte dienen. (Immerschön an die Menschenwürde denken ), daher ist es völlig unmöglich, diese Gesetze nicht auf der Basis einer Moral (welch, dürfen Sie sich hier aussuchen, also von mir aus auch eine doppelte oder dreifache), anzufertigen, denn damit würde sich ihr Sinn ad absurdum führen... Ohne Gesetze gibt es aber auch keine Verbrecher 

Moral, Menschenwürde usw. ist nur Geheuchel... Wie gesagt, wieso darf man ein Tier einfach so schlachten? Das verstösst dann wiederum nicht gegen die Moral, es ist ja kein Mensch.


----------



## Huatsembl (18. Februar 2002)

*Pure Geisteskrankheit............*

Das ist das einzige, was mir dazu einfällt. Niedere Schicht? Hauptschüler, Handwerker Arbeiter als Kanonenfutter bzw. Sklaven verwenden? Wer baut dir denn deine Häuser, wenn du die Handwerker umbringst? Wer repariert dir dein Auto, wenn du die einfachen Mechaniker hinrichtest? Wenn es dann nur noch Studenten mit nem Numerus Klausus von 1,0 gibt? Dann hast du deine "denkenden" Kräfte, aber was ist mit den arbeitenden? Mit denen, die die Ideen dann ausführen? 

Wer entscheidet denn deiner Meinung nach über die nächsten 500 "Minderwertigen", die hingerichtet weden? Der höhere Stand, zudem auch du gehörst, oder was? Wie kann man nur so irrational denken, dass man praktisch arbeitende Menschen als niederen Stand bezeichnet? Menschen, die man immer gebraucht hat und immer brauchen wird? Menschen, die wie jeder Mensch ein Recht auf Leben haben?  

Übrigens werden die meiner Meinung nach schwersten Delikte, nämlich diverse "Wohlstandsverbrechen" größtenteils von den sogenannten "rechtschaffenden Bürgern" begangen, dazu gehören z.B.: Mord aus Habgier; millionenschwerer Firmenbetrug, der schlimmstenfalls den Jobverlust aller Beschäftigten zur Folge hätte. Und diese "nichtsnutzigen Sozialschmarotzer" würden dann sofort von deinem "Gesetztesapparat" ins Jenseits geschickt werden. 
Na, fällt dir der Knoten in deinem zerfressenen Hirn auf?
Die Taschendiebstähle, sowie kleineren Einbrüche werden aus reinem Überlebenstrieb begangen, und stören das Gleichgewicht der Welt am wenigsten. Aber wenn ein Multimillionär, der ja zu deiner "rechtschaffenden Schicht" gehört, aus Geldgier die Firma eines Kollegen kaputtmacht, damit den Ruin hunderter Menschen verantwortet, dann ist das eine, für viele Leidtragenden katastrophale  Wohlstandstat, die meiner Meinung nach tausendmal schlimmer ist, als wenn zwei Penner einen Feinkostladen überfallen. Aber das ist dir ja egal, die Arbeitslosen, die plötzlich von der rechtschaffenden in die niedere Schicht gerutscht sind, bedeuten doch wieder Futter für den Galgen, der Multimillionär wird wahrscheinlich auch noch dafür belohnt, indem er ein Kind zeugen darf, oder? Halleluja, so will es Gott!

Darren, tu mir den Gefallen und geh freiwillig mit deinem lächerlichen Zweitnick Dr 2000 in die Klapse, und verlang nicht von mir, dass ich dich besuche...........


----------



## CaptPicard (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*

Zu diesem Thread sage ich nur eines: Artikel 1 des GG : " Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar" . Das gilt auch für Straftäter...

Ausserdem beachten wir auch noch die Zehn Gebote: "Du sollst nicht töten!" Nimmst, du Dr2000, die Ggiftspritze oder die Pistole persönlich in die Hand und tötest den Menschen? Wenn nicht, ist dieser Thread sinnlos...
Wenn ja, passe ich ein Leben lang auf, was du machst und wehe du gehst nur einmal bei Rot über die Strasse... dann bist du dran!


----------



## Lea (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Dr.2000*

Also, wenn dieser Dr. 2000 seine Theorie mit einem guten Beispiel untermauern will, sollte er sich selber umbringen. Das wäre doch mal ein Dienst für die Menschheit. Anstatt sich solchen Unsinn auszudenken damit sich andere Leute ärgern, sollte Dr. 2000 doch mal etwas nützliches tun und zum Beispiel Goldfische züchten oder Aquarelle malen . 

In dem Sinne

Ciao!

PS: Wenn ihr euch ärgert freut sich Dr. 2000 also! Stay cool!


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Denkst du, irgendwer nimmt dich ernst, wenn du kompensierter Grössenwahn benutzt? Du weisst doch nicht mal was kompensiert heisst... 

 [/quote]

Oh man... *an die stirn hau*
ich weiß sehr wohl, was kompensiert heißt. Das ist im zuge von gleichbedeutend bzw ausgleichend zu gebrauchen. Das heißt eigentlich nur, dass Du dein Minderwertigkeitskomplex, unter dem du normal leidest versuchst durch unereichbare wahnvorstellungen auszugleichen. 
Lass Dir das nächste mal bitte was besseres einfallen....

Ein vergnüglich lachender Aragorn


----------



## Lea (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Nach reichlicher Überprüfung des gegebenen Sachverhaltes und Ausschluss von Nebensymptomen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, das die Diagnose für Dr.2000 eindeutig eine INTELLIGENZSTÖRUNG und/oder eine Demenz ist. Dieses fällt jedoch eindeutig in den Bereich einer echten IDIOTIE und ist in dem vorliegenden Stadium leider nicht Behandlungsfähig.

>>> Demenz

die; lateinisch dementia, "Blödsinn"

fortschreitender Verfall der geistigen Fähigkeiten als Folge einer Hirnschädigung. Ursache können chronische Vergiftungen, Stoffwechselstörungen, Infektionen, in der Mehrzahl der Fälle jedoch arteriosklerotische Veränderungen des Gehirns sowie Hirngewebsschädigungen wie bei der Alzheimerschen Krankheit (senile Demenz) sein. Symptome sind nachlassende Merkfähigkeit, Persönlichkeitsveränderungen bis hin zur völligen Hilflosigkeit. Die senile Demenz tritt mit zunehmendem Alter häufiger auf. Ihre Ursache ist bisher ungeklärt. <<<<


>>> Intelligenzstörung

Geistesschwäche Schwachsinn Oligophrenie
angeborene oder erworbene Intelligenzschwäche verschiedenen Grades. Man unterscheidet: endogene Intelligenzstörung, beruht auf erblicher Grundlage (z. B.Down-Syndrom); exogene Intelligenzstörung, beruht auf erworbenen Schädigungen; angeborene Intelligenzstörung ist ererbt oder durch Schädigung im Mutterleib entstanden; häufig sind auch frühkindlich erworbene Intelligenzstörungen, z. B. durch Hirnhaut- und Gehirnentzündungen. Die Intelligenzstörungen werden nach ihrem Schweregrad in drei Gruppen eingeteilt: 1. Debilität; leichte Intelligenzschwäche, die Unfähigkeit zum selbständigen Leben ohne Beaufsichtigung einschließen kann (Intelligenzquotient 70 bis 50). - 2. Imbezillität, mittlerer Schwachsinn, geringe Lern- und Bildungsfähigkeit, Unfähigkeit zum Schreiben und Lesen (Intelligenzquotient 50-20). - 3. Idiotie, Schwachsinn schwersten Grades, Unfähigkeit zum Sprechen und Verstehen, stumpfer Blick, koordinationslose Bewegungen (Intelligenzquotient unter 20). Intelligenzstörungen sind nicht heilbar, sondern nur im Rahmen der jeweiligen Möglichkeiten trainierbar (Sonderpädagogik, behütete Werkstätten, Lebenshilfe u. Ä.). Von der eigentlichen Intelligenzstörung werden Demenz, durch Schädigung bzw. Abbau des Gehirns (z. B. progressive Paralyse) entstanden, und Pseudodemenz, Intelligenzstörungen aufgrund neurotischer Hemmungen, abgegrenzt. <<<

Wie gesagt ist das in dem gegebenen fortgeschrittenem Stadium leider nicht behandelbar. Ausserdem müsste man genauer untersuchen ob nun eine DEMENZ oder eine INTELLIGENZSTÖRUNG oder BEIDES vorliegt. Aber dennoch sehe ich eine Indikation für eine geschlossene Psychatrische Behandlung als gegeben und überweise Dr. 2000 und Co hiermit in eine Anstalt zum Goldfische züchten.

Weitermachen!


----------



## Lea (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

gelöscht


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*

Moral, Menschenwürde usw. ist nur Geheuchel... Wie gesagt, wieso darf man ein Tier einfach so schlachten? Das verstösst dann wiederum nicht gegen die Moral, es ist ja kein Mensch. 

 [/quote]

Das kann ich Dir schon sagen. Weil tiere nach der ansicht vieler menschen als nahrung dienen. sie sind zum überleben notwendig. Wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, werden die tiere nicht zum spass getötet, sondern, damit die leute was zum essen haben. Noch dazu: Es gibt sehr wohl leute, die was gegen das haben, oder hast du noch nie was von Green Peace gehört :o

Aragorn


----------



## CaptPicard (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

LEA, rofl ..... ich lieg unterm Tisch!


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

lea, kann es sein, dass du nebenbei beim Caberet arbeitest *ggg*
Das ist einfach super   *rofl* 

Aragorn


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*



> Moral, Menschenwürde usw. ist nur Geheuchel... Wie gesagt, wieso darf man ein Tier einfach so schlachten? Das verstösst dann wiederum nicht gegen die Moral, es ist ja kein Mensch.



Das kann ich Dir schon sagen. Weil tiere nach der ansicht vieler menschen als nahrung dienen. sie sind zum überleben notwendig. Wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, werden die tiere nicht zum spass getötet, sondern, damit die leute was zum essen haben. Noch dazu: Es gibt sehr wohl leute, die was gegen das haben, oder hast du noch nie was von Green Peace gehört :o






wenn wir dann kein essen mehr haben , fangen wir einfach an alle Kannibalen zu werden. Einen Menschen zu toeten ist zwar verboten aber wenns nicht zum spass sondern zum ueberleben ist?


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*

wenn wir dann kein essen mehr haben , fangen wir einfach an alle Kannibalen zu werden. Einen Menschen zu toeten ist zwar verboten aber wenns nicht zum spass sondern zum ueberleben ist?
 [/quote]

Erinnerst Du Dich an den einen Flugzeugabsturz wo die Überlebenden das fleisch der Toten gegessen haben....
Der Witz ist, dass das essen nicht ausgehen wird, sondern wir wie schon einst ein alter bayerwalt Prophet Mülhirsel gesagt hat:
Die leute werden vor den vollen tellern verhungern.
Das beste Beispiel hierfür ist die BSE kriese: 
Es ist genug von allem da für uns zu essen, aber wir essen es ned, da es verseucht ist....

Aragorn


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*

Der Witz ist, dass das essen nicht ausgehen wird, sondern wir wie schon einst ein alter bayerwalt Prophet Mülhirsel gesagt hat:
Die leute werden vor den vollen tellern verhungern.
Das beste Beispiel hierfür ist die BSE kriese: 
Es ist genug von allem da für uns zu essen, aber wir essen es ned, da es verseucht ist....


da ist allerdings was dran, Schon heutzutage kann man fast nichts mehr esssen was nicht irgendwie verseucht ist, Selbst vegetarier habens schwer, denn nicht genveraendertes gemuese oder sonstiges ist schon fast unmoeglich


----------



## Lea (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*

Also... da muss ich aber mal etwas einwerfen. Es gibt auf dieser Erde generell genug Nahrungsmittel. Wenn man sich einmal vor Augen führt, wie viele Lebensmittel hier in der EU vernichtet werden um das Marktgleichgewicht zu erhalten, kann einem wirkich anders werden. 

Ein Beispiel:

Ein Bauer darf nur eine gewissen Menge der geförderten Milch in den freien Handel bringen. Übersteigt die tatsächliche Menge diese Grenze, so darf der Bauer diese frische Milch NICHT verkaufen. Er darf sie weder an einen Grosshändler absetzen NOCH in den Freihandverkauf veräussern. Tut er es doch so macht er sich einer Ordnungwiedrigkeit strafbar welche wiederum ein Bussgeld bedingt.

Die Folge kann man oft sehen: Bauern düngen ihre Felder mit frischer Milch. 

Das gilt nicht nur für Milch sondern auch für andere Lebensmittel, als Folge werden EU-Weit Lastwagenladungen frischer Tomaten, Äpfel, Salatköpfe vernichtet. Im Namen der freien Marktwirtschaft.

Vielleicht sollte sich Dr.2000 erstmal schlaulesen. Wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn Theorien auch irgendwie nachweisbar und wenigstens ansatzweise verständlich sind.

Lea


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*

Der Witz ist, dass das essen nicht ausgehen wird, sondern wir wie schon einst ein alter bayerwalt Prophet Mülhirsel gesagt hat:
Die leute werden vor den vollen tellern verhungern.
Das beste Beispiel hierfür ist die BSE kriese: 
Es ist genug von allem da für uns zu essen, aber wir essen es ned, da es verseucht ist....


da ist allerdings was dran, Schon heutzutage kann man fast nichts mehr esssen was nicht irgendwie verseucht ist, Selbst vegetarier habens schwer, denn nicht genveraendertes gemuese oder sonstiges ist schon fast unmoeglich


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*

Der Witz ist, dass das essen nicht ausgehen wird, sondern wir wie schon einst ein alter bayerwalt Prophet Mülhirsel gesagt hat:
Die leute werden vor den vollen tellern verhungern.
Das beste Beispiel hierfür ist die BSE kriese: 
Es ist genug von allem da für uns zu essen, aber wir essen es ned, da es verseucht ist....


da ist allerdings was dran, Schon heutzutage kann man fast nichts mehr esssen was nicht irgendwie verseucht ist, Selbst vegetarier habens schwer, denn nicht genveraendertes gemuese oder sonstiges ist schon fast unmoeglich


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*

Tut er es doch so macht er sich einer Ordnungwiedrigkeit strafbar welche wiederum ein Bussgeld bedingt.

Was ja bei unserem lieben 2000/Darren mit dem sofortigen Tod gleichbedeutend wäre. Nur weil man seine erzeugnisse verkauft...
*grübel*

Streicher


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*



> Tut er es doch so macht er sich einer Ordnungwiedrigkeit strafbar welche wiederum ein Bussgeld bedingt.
> 
> Was ja bei unserem lieben 2000/Darren mit dem sofortigen Tod gleichbedeutend wäre. Nur weil man seine erzeugnisse verkauft...
> *grübel*
> ...


----------



## BigBo (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

dr2000 weshalb regsch dich den imma so auf wenn jemand etwas umgangssprache spricht ? was hat das mit seiner politischen meinung zu tun ??? oder antwortest nur imma so auf reaktionen weil du nich die nötige bilgung un den nötigen intellekt besitzt um deine these mit stichhaltigeren argumnenten wie " oh er hat umgangssprsche benutzt DER hat von nix ne ahnung" zu beweisen ?
ich weiss ich hab au keine ahnung von nix bin vollkommen un bin ungebildet weil ich hier nich grad 100% korektes hochdeutsch verwend sondern eher umgangssprache


----------



## Dexter11111 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Schön das du nicht mal weisst wie man "Grammatik" schreib du Geisteskranker. Sag mal kriegt man eigentlich ne Belohnung wenn man dich einfängt und wieder zurückbringt?


----------



## _01_BoomBaStiC (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL*

Muaaaahahahahaa

Cania rockt da haus  ^^

Besondere Stellen im Post "Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL" (17.02.02 23:46 >siehe7<), welche mich zu einem Dauerlachen verleiteten, müssen meiner Meinung nach nochmal resümiert werden.

"Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL"
- Sehr gelungene Form der Zusammensetzung zweier Sprachen. Verständlich und zum Tot lachen.

"Was für Bakterien sind das? Hungern die? Was machen die auf dem Kopf einer Stecknadel?"
- Hier, meine sehr geehrten PCG User, haben wir den zweiten Brüller.

"*moralapostelmodeon* [...] *moralapostelmodeoff*"
- Neologismus in seiner humorvollsten Form.

"Ich möchte doch bitte darauf hinweisen, daß diese Kuh vorher auch Gras gefressen hat "
- Eine sarkastische Äußerung, gemischt mit einer Höflichkeitsform und mit einem gehörigen Schuss an Humor, wobei die Zusammensetzung mehr als nur die davor zitierte Textstelle ins lächerliche zieht.

"Vergiss nicht: Traue niemals einer Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast."
- Cooler Spruch den wahrscheinlich viele nicht verstehen.

Zudem wollte ich noch anmerken, dass die Form des Textes und die ernstgemeinten Argumente diesen Post zum mehrmaligen Lesen anregt.

Respekt @ Cania


----------



## Truebschimmer (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL*

hi
über Dr's vorschlag *MEGALOL*
Selten so nen Quatsch gelesen,ich stell mir da die Frage ob des ein schlechter Witz ist oder ob dieser <censored> wirklich so wenig Grips im Schädel hat.
Also müsste deinen Ansichten nach jeder der mal nen Kaugummi geklaut zum Tode verurteilt werden *g*.Die wenigsten von uns würden dann noch Leben........aber Dr 2000 natürlich,der hat sowas noch nie gemacht.Natürlich gibts dann immer so ein paar Idioten die meinen man müsste gegen sinnloses Töten von Menschen protestieren........das ist doch nur zum Wohle der Gesellschafft.Da muss so ein 6 jähriger Junge der Pokémon Karten geklaut hat schon hingerichtet werden,denn aus dem wird sich mal ein Dieb und deshalb weil wir eh zu wenig platz haben muß der halt sterben.Das wird dann solange gemacht bis nur noch solche Menschen wie Dr2000 existieren.Und wenn es dann nur noch ein Mann und eine Frau gibt(also die letzten Überlebenden(der Mann ist Dr2000))paaren sich dann und eine perfekte Rasse wird entstehen.
@Dr2000:Übernimm des und lass dich damit zum Schulsprächer wählen........das ist der Anfang zur Weltherrschaft.Wenn es dann soweit ist kannst du ja alle Moralapostel auch noch umbringen lassen.Die stehen dir eh nur im Weg *g*.
Jetzt mal wieder ernsthaft!Bist du aus der psychatrischen Anstalt für unheilbar Verrückte entflohen und hast dich danach bei PCG Online angemeldet?Falls das so ist hoffe ich das du wieder eingefangen wurdest.
Was ich von deiner Signatur halte brauch ich wohl nimmer zum Ausdruck geben.
      mfg JB
@Dr2000:ofg


----------



## BigBo (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

[Den kern der Sache kapierst du einfach nicht. Du meinst nun natürlich du hättest was falsch gemacht, vollkommen natürlich, würd ich an deiner Stelle auch, aber dem ist nicht so. Synonyme kann man beliebig austauschen. (du kannst ja auch schreiben: Ich sitze vor dem Monitor. Bzw. Ich sitze vor dem Bildschirm. Da gibt es keinen Unterschied) Ich glaube nun zwar nicht, das du die Bedeutung von Synonymen kennst, aber ich hoffe du hast gemerkt, das dein reisserisches Reply fehl am Platz ist.
 [/quote]

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
dr2000 solltest echt ma mehr auf des eingehn was der andere schreibt ! du wiedersprichst dir so au nich soviel wen de ma wirklich LIEST was der andere (hier:b_checker) schreibt ! bestehst ja selbst au oft genug darauf das mnan auf deine commenst besser einget ! un übrigens checker hat sich nich über dein synonym beschwärt darüber stand nix im post ! eher darüber das de imma mit der unfähigkeit der anderen deutsch zu reden argumentierst un selber dauernt fehler reinhaust !!! aba tschuldigung ich hab ja keine ahnung in dem text hier sin sicher zich fehler un mein deutsch is nach grad sehr "politisch korrekt" oder gar richtiges hochdeutsch ! aba was hat des mit der eigendlichen diskussion zu tun ???


----------



## TheNoone (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Hallo verehrte PCG User
> 
> Ich hoffe ich muss euch zuerst nicht noch erklären, das unsere Welt nahe vor dem Kollaps ist. 7Mia Menschen auf diesem Kügelchen!
> 
> ...



Etwas zu drastisch dr2000!!! geht das nich n bischen anders?? ich denke es wird wahrscheinlich in nicht allzuferner zukunft so sein das menschen über den tod richten aber so extrem wird es nicht sein!! hast du nicht auch schonmal einen kleinen auffahrunfall gehabt und wurdest dafür getötet?????nur weil der sachschaden bei 50 lag???#
dein denken erinnert extrem an rechtsradikalismus. wenn die menschheit sich extrem schnell weiterentwickeln würde könnten wir auch mehrere planeten besiedeln *g*


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL*

Lustig

wenn sich unser doktorchen am anfang auch tapfer gewehrt hat ist er jetzt aber ganz schoen verstummt
*sehr laut ruf* Hallooo! 2000 Wehr dich ,du hast zwar keine chance, aber ohne opfer machts kein spass!!!!

oder hat er sich scon auf seine liste fuer die freiwilligen selbstmorde gesetzt, und jemand war ganz eifrig das auszufuehren 

@ dr2000 in hoechster verachtung


----------



## BigBo (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

ich weiss des sin jetzt au keine argumente un au keine neue meinung :
aba trotzdem gut geschrieben !!!  ich stimme dir vollkommen zu !
hoffe du kannst mir verzeihn das ich nix wirklich produktives beigetragen hab


----------



## MC_Donald (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Ohne Worte !


----------



## Dexter11111 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Naja das Bewertungssystem ist auch mist zum Beispiel dieses 2/3 der Note mündlich, wer dauernd die Hand hebt und nur scheisse labert kriegt bei manchen Lehrern besser Noten als die die es Wissen es aber nicht für nötig halten sich zu melden oder sich schämen oder Angst davor haben etwas falsches zu sagen oder was weiss ich. aber nein "Es kann ruhig falsch sein, man ist ja in der Schule um Fehler zu machen."

PS: Da würd ich aber mal nachschauen ob deine Schwester nicht vielleicht adoptiert ist *vorsicht IRONIE*


----------



## Dexter11111 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL*



> Und wenn es dann nur noch ein Mann und eine Frau gibt(also die letzten Überlebenden(der Mann ist Dr2000))paaren sich dann und eine perfekte Rasse wird entstehen.



Sorry da seh ich einen grundsätzlichen symantischen Fehler in derine Aussage, welche normale Frau würde schon mit ihm schlafen? Und wenn sie dann nicht wollen würde müsste er sich entscheiden: 
1) Die Menschheit aussterben lassen. 
2) Sie dazu zwingen und sich dann selber umbringen müssen weil er zum Verbrecher wird.


----------



## Dexter11111 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Der Pöbel spricht ?



Hmm wenn der net mit "normalen" Leuten spricht seh ich da aber ein Problem. Auch im Gymnasium wenn er auf eins kommt wird er solche treffen, vor allem die Lehrer...sind ja wohl nicht alle "Gebildete" oder schon in der Grundschule wo der "Spreu vom Weizen" getrennt wird *lol*. Naja was passiert wenn er gar nicht mit den Lehrern spricht, und welche mündliche Note kriegt er dafür? Und da mündlich halt mehr zählt... Ausserdem wird er es sich sicher nicht anmaßen lassen das sein Wissen von einem anderen Menschen bewertet wird, er hat nunmal recht, er ist Gebildet und die anderen nicht darum würde er auch in den Arbeiten schlechte Noten schreiben bzw. sie gar nicht abgeben, und wo kommt er dann hin?


----------



## Junglist (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL*

Oh man
nach dieser Theorie von Herrn 2000( Der Dr. wird hiermit aberkannt!)
wäre ich bestimmt schon an die 1000 mal hingerichtet worden.

Erinnrt wirklich etwas an den Nationalsozialismus.

Allein das Problem jedem die jeweilige Tat zu 100 % nachzuweisen.
Unsere Gerichte sind ja jetzt schon vollkommen überlastet.
Man könnte ja theoretisch jeden den man nicht leiden kann wegen irgendeiner Lapalie anschwärzen und der würde gleich umgebracht werden.
Und wohin mit den Leichen? Die essen wir dann oder was?
LOL was für ein Müll.


----------



## Dexter11111 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*



> Moral, Menschenwürde usw. ist nur Geheuchel... Wie gesagt, wieso darf man ein Tier einfach so schlachten? Das verstösst dann wiederum nicht gegen die Moral, es ist ja kein Mensch.



Hmm, ich persönlich bin bekennender Vegetarier *G* Tierprodukte wie Milch, Käse usw. seh ich nicht als "falsch" an und ich ess sie auch, wenn andere meine Scheisse essen wollen sollen sies tun *schulterzuck* Was aber zu nem Problem werden würde ist wenn man Pflanzen auch als Lebewesen sieht (und das sieht sie laut einigen Studien ausserdem gibt es Schlingpflanzen, Fleischfressende Pflanzen u.v.m.) z.B. gab es eine Stunde bei dem ein Mensch immer wieder in einen Raum kam, angefangen hat zu rauchen und dabei eine Pflanze "angebrannt" hat, nach einigen Tagen konnte man erkennen das die Pflanze "schrumpfte" bzw. sich halt "zurückzog" als dieser Mensch den Raum betrat. Und wenn es soweit ist, was soll ich dann noch essen?

Ausserdem find ich es noch "in Ordnung" oder grad so... wenn andere Fleisch essen, die Tiere werden schliesslich von Anfang an dafür auf die Welt gesetzt, geboren, gemestet, geschlachtet...


----------



## chris1910 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Das was du da schreibst ist wohl der gröste blödsinn denn es gibt, von wegen hungersnot bei uns wir produzieren gut das doppelte was wir verbrauchen können,  falls du es noch nicht erfahren hast bei uns wird einiges an Nahrung vernichtet wege n der überproduktion, in der USA sogar die hälfte des Weizens die sie dort produzieren.


----------



## Mahatma77 (18. Februar 2002)

*Cania rules the thread*

Ich glaube ich sterbe! Nein, nicht um unserem Doktortötesiealle einen Gefallen zu tun, einfach weil ich selten so gelacht habe, wie bei Canias Kommentar. Massiere mir immer noch Zwerchfell und Gesichtsmuskulatur, das könnt nämlich recht schmerzhaft werden. Grandios, vor allem, weil ich nicht erwartet hätte, daß hier stilvoll und mit feinem Humor gearbeitet wird.
Wollte eigentlich auch erst meinen Senf dazu geben, aber ich beuge mich Canias Genius, das kann ich unmöglich toppen!

Hochachtungsvoll, Mahatma77


----------



## Dr2000 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*



> Also... da muss ich aber mal etwas einwerfen. Es gibt auf dieser Erde generell genug Nahrungsmittel. Wenn man sich einmal vor Augen führt, wie viele Lebensmittel hier in der EU vernichtet werden um das Marktgleichgewicht zu erhalten, kann einem wirkich anders werden.
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> 
> ...




Wieder mal ein Poster vom Typ: Ich hab zwar nix verstanden, geb aber meinen Quatsch trotzdem mal zum Besten. 
Tja, das traurige dabei ist, die meisten hier werden dir auch noch zustimmen.


----------



## Dr2000 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> dr2000 weshalb regsch dich den imma so auf wenn jemand etwas umgangssprache spricht ? was hat das mit seiner politischen meinung zu tun ??? oder antwortest nur imma so auf reaktionen weil du nich die nötige bilgung un den nötigen intellekt besitzt um deine these mit stichhaltigeren argumnenten wie " oh er hat umgangssprsche benutzt DER hat von nix ne ahnung" zu beweisen ?
> ich weiss ich hab au keine ahnung von nix bin vollkommen un bin ungebildet weil ich hier nich grad 100% korektes hochdeutsch verwend sondern eher umgangssprache



Oh, I cho o mot mom dialkt afagä abä där vörstöd wo nüd?


----------



## Lea (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Dr.2000 ist wirklich an Dummheit nicht zu überbieten. Bitte reiss weiter Einträge aus dem Zusammenhang, du scheinst nicht in der Lage zu sein den Kontext zu verstehen. Armer Dr.2000, du musst dir übrigens noch deine Einweisungspapiere abholen.

Grüsse


----------



## Dr2000 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL*



> hi
> über Dr's vorschlag *MEGALOL*
> Selten so nen Quatsch gelesen,ich stell mir da die Frage ob des ein schlechter Witz ist oder ob dieser <censored> wirklich so wenig Grips im Schädel hat.
> Also müsste deinen Ansichten nach jeder der mal nen Kaugummi geklaut zum Tode verurteilt werden *g*.Die wenigsten von uns würden dann noch Leben........aber Dr 2000 natürlich,der hat sowas noch nie gemacht.Natürlich gibts dann immer so ein paar Idioten die meinen man müsste gegen sinnloses Töten von Menschen protestieren........das ist doch nur zum Wohle der Gesellschafft.Da muss so ein 6 jähriger Junge der Pokémon Karten geklaut hat schon hingerichtet werden,denn aus dem wird sich mal ein Dieb und deshalb weil wir eh zu wenig platz haben muß der halt sterben.Das wird dann solange gemacht bis nur noch solche Menschen wie Dr2000 existieren.Und wenn es dann nur noch ein Mann und eine Frau gibt(also die letzten Überlebenden(der Mann ist Dr2000))paaren sich dann und eine perfekte Rasse wird entstehen.
> ...



Wieder mal einer der nicht genau liest. 

BITTE! Wenn ihr schon unbegründete Kritik geben wollt, LEST doch zuerst was ich schrieb. Ist doch peinlich was 90% von euch von sich geben...


----------



## Dr2000 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL*



> Lustig
> 
> wenn sich unser doktorchen am anfang auch tapfer gewehrt hat ist er jetzt aber ganz schoen verstummt
> *sehr laut ruf* Hallooo! 2000 Wehr dich ,du hast zwar keine chance, aber ohne opfer machts kein spass!!!!
> ...




Schau mal, mein minderwärtiger Freund. Die Opfer seid ihr hier. Ihr meint ich sei krank, bloss weil ihr beschränkt seid. Ich kann damit leben, ihr scheint jedoch mit meiner anderen Weltanschauung grosse Probleme zu haben. Ansonsten kann ich mir die dutzenden Beleidigungen nicht erklären. 
Das ich nicht hier bin, liegt daran, das ich keine PC-Leiche, wie ihr welche seid, bin. Aber es ist euch wohl auch zu hoch, wie ein Mensch es schaft am Tag nicht 24h vor dem PC zu sitzen und auf dem Internet zu surfen. Ich mach euch da keinen Vorwurf, ihr könnt ja nichts für eure Sucht, eure Beschränktheit oder sonst eine Minderwärtigkeit.


----------



## Darren (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Pure Geisteskrankheit............*



> Das ist das einzige, was mir dazu einfällt. Niedere Schicht? Hauptschüler, Handwerker Arbeiter als Kanonenfutter bzw. Sklaven verwenden? Wer baut dir denn deine Häuser, wenn du die Handwerker umbringst? Wer repariert dir dein Auto, wenn du die einfachen Mechaniker hinrichtest? Wenn es dann nur noch Studenten mit nem Numerus Klausus von 1,0 gibt? Dann hast du deine "denkenden" Kräfte, aber was ist mit den arbeitenden? Mit denen, die die Ideen dann ausführen?
> 
> Lern lesen, Bauer . Ich will Handwerker/Arbeiter nicht umbringen, die sind ja nützlich . Und die niederen Schichten will ich auch am Leben lassen, nur sollen sie eben ihren Platz kennen . Und der ist unter mir ( in der sozialen Rangleiter ) .
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr2000 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Das was du da schreibst ist wohl der gröste blödsinn denn es gibt, von wegen hungersnot bei uns wir produzieren gut das doppelte was wir verbrauchen können,  falls du es noch nicht erfahren hast bei uns wird einiges an Nahrung vernichtet wege n der überproduktion, in der USA sogar die hälfte des Weizens die sie dort produzieren.




Jaja... und die Umweltverschmutzung ist ja auch nicht schlimm, morgen beginnt der Tag schliesslich genau gleich wie heute. Aber in die Zukunft schauen scheint ja schwer. Ich sehe nicht in einem oder in zwei Jahren. Das ist stumpfsinnig, ich betrachte es, wie es in 100 Jahren oder 1000 Jahren sein könnte. Genau das sieht bitter aus und du musst mir nicht erzählen, dann würde noch Nahrung vernichtet werden. Nein, der 'Pöbel' ,wie darren es ausgedrückt hat, wir dann mordend rumrennen um noch ein paar Stück getrocknetes Fleisch zu bekommen... Aber was stört das dich? bis dahin bist du schon lange gestorben, sollen sich doch deine Nachkommen darum kümmern...


----------



## Darren (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL (part two)*

[Wieder mal ein Poster vom Typ: Ich hab zwar nix verstanden, geb aber meinen Quatsch trotzdem mal zum Besten. 
Tja, das traurige dabei ist, die meisten hier werden dir auch noch zustimmen. 
 [/quote]

Die Masse der Menschen ist eben dumm . Da natürliche Selektion sowie ihr Zivilisationsäquivalent, die Ständegesellschaft, ja leider heute nicht mehr "trendy" oder "hip" ( oder wie auch immer die dumme Masse es nennt ) sind, wird die Zahl der Dummen wohl auch immer mehr zunehmen ( dieses Forum ist so eine Art Mikrokosmos, wo man dieses Phänomen gut beobachten kann ) . Die Folge ist eine schleichende Ausrottung der Besten durch Proletengewalt und ungerechte Sozialsysteme . 
Am Ende wird der Planet wüst und leer sein . Aber sie haben es nicht anders verdient, sie wollten ja unbedingt "frei" sein .


----------



## Dexter11111 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania rules the thread*

Wieso sollte man sich mühe geben wenn man sowieso nur von einem "verarscht" wird der nichts anderes zu tun hat als sich paar Nicks anzulegen, übertriebenen Mist hinzuklatschen und auf jede Antwort entweder mit "Das hast du nicht verstanden, lies nochmal" oder "Deine Rechtschreibung ist unter aller Sau, darauf antwort ich nix" und sich dann auch noch vor Lachen kaum halten kann weil es so viele gibt die ihn ernstnehmen, aber solche "Scherze" find ich schon ein wenig unter der Gürtellinie.


----------



## Dr2000 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Dr.2000 ist wirklich an Dummheit nicht zu überbieten. Bitte reiss weiter Einträge aus dem Zusammenhang, du scheinst nicht in der Lage zu sein den Kontext zu verstehen. Armer Dr.2000, du musst dir übrigens noch deine Einweisungspapiere abholen.
> 
> Grüsse




Im Gegenteil, ihr seid scheinbar nicht befähigt zu sein auf irgendwas einzugehen. Ausser fadenscheinigen Argumenten, Beschimpfungen und dem ein oder anderen der hier etwas nicht einzuordnendes schreibt, hab ich noch nichts vorgefunden. Ich seh nur das weder das Argument der *Regulirung der Überbevölkerung * und der * Minderung von Verbrechen * nicht im Ansatz wiederlegt wurden.


----------



## Darren (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Jaja... und die Umweltverschmutzung ist ja auch nicht schlimm, morgen beginnt der Tag schliesslich genau gleich wie heute. Aber in die Zukunft schauen scheint ja schwer. Ich sehe nicht in einem oder in zwei Jahren. Das ist stumpfsinnig, ich betrachte es, wie es in 100 Jahren oder 1000 Jahren sein könnte. Genau das sieht bitter aus und du musst mir nicht erzählen, dann würde noch Nahrung vernichtet werden. Nein, der 'Pöbel' ,wie darren es ausgedrückt hat, wir dann mordend rumrennen um noch ein paar Stück getrocknetes Fleisch zu bekommen... Aber was stört das dich? bis dahin bist du schon lange gestorben, sollen sich doch deine Nachkommen darum kümmern...  [/quote]

Und am Ende bleiben nur die niederen Schichten, zu Kannibalen degeneriert und nur noch ihren primitiven Gelüsten folgend....und alles, was in Jahrtausenden von den Besten in harter Arbeit und unter großen Opfern aufgebaut wurde, wird langsam zu Staub zerfallen, während wilde Stämme sich gegenseitig bekämpfen, um ein bißchen mehr Platz in dieser übervölkerten Welt zu bekommen und sich gegenseitig aufzufressen....
Aber was kümmerts die Leute im PCG-Forum ?


----------



## Dexter11111 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Jaja... und die Umweltverschmutzung ist ja auch nicht schlimm, morgen beginnt der Tag schliesslich genau gleich wie heute. Aber in die Zukunft schauen scheint ja schwer. Ich sehe nicht in einem oder in zwei Jahren. Das ist stumpfsinnig, ich betrachte es, wie es in 100 Jahren oder 1000 Jahren sein könnte. Genau das sieht bitter aus und du musst mir nicht erzählen, dann würde noch Nahrung vernichtet werden. Nein, der 'Pöbel' ,wie darren es ausgedrückt hat, wir dann mordend rumrennen um noch ein paar Stück getrocknetes Fleisch zu bekommen... Aber was stört das dich? bis dahin bist du schon lange gestorben, sollen sich doch deine Nachkommen darum kümmern...



L O L, vor allem die Tatsachel das die zwei Nicks gerade zur selben Zeit benutzt werden ist lustig

Ausserdem was sollte man schon bedenken was man nicht voraussehen kann oder hast du eine Ausbildung zum "Hellseher" hinter dich? Woher weisst du das davor nicht noch eine Eiszeit kommt und die Menschheit ausrottet und somit einer anderen Spezies die Chance gibt oder nen Meteorit auf die Erde fällt und die Sonne verdeckt, Naturkatastrophen usw. bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit und neue Technologien werden entdeckt, da man inzwischen schon weiss das es in anderen Sonnensystemen Planeten gibt (bewohnte hat man zwar nicht entdeckt aber es gibt sie) wird es wohl welche geben die man kolonialisieren kann und auch wenn nicht es findet sich ein anderer Weg, in einigen Milliarden Jahren wird die Sonne sowieso zu einem Zwergstern und danach explodieren und spätestens dann ist der Planet weg, oder die Bäume sterben schon vorher aus an Kohlendioxidmangel (ja richtig, nicht die Menschen sterben zuerst sondern die Bäume!) Ist ja aber auch egal vielleicht wird sich die Menschheit vorher selber ausrotten oder irgendwelche Gruppen mit Atomwaffen. Und ja der "Adel" im Mittelalter war ja so gebildet...An Blutrache und anderem sollte man denken, an die heiligen Kriege, den "Kreuzzügen" die nur dem Profit durch Plünderung dienten und von Königen angeführt wurden die selbst von der Kirche reingelegt wurden und die Zwistigkeiten zwischen einzelnen Fürsten die sich gegenseitig umbrachten für ein Stück Land. Ich denke eher du solltest beginnen zu DENKEN. Aber da du alles sowieso nicht Ernst meinst...


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Und am Ende bleiben nur die niederen Schichten, zu Kannibalen degeneriert und nur noch ihren primitiven Gelüsten folgend....und alles, was in Jahrtausenden von den Besten in harter Arbeit und unter großen Opfern aufgebaut wurde, wird langsam zu Staub zerfallen, während wilde Stämme sich gegenseitig bekämpfen, um ein bißchen mehr Platz in dieser übervölkerten Welt zu bekommen und sich gegenseitig aufzufressen....
Aber was kümmerts die Leute im PCG-Forum ? [/quote]

Wilkommen in der welt von Planet der Affen. Die leute wussten es schon vor 40 Jahren: Die Menschheit wird sich ausrotten und selbst zerstören. Und klar, wir beten auch bald eine überdiemensionale Atombombe an.... 
Und, ja klar, ich habe es vergessen, asche auf mein haupt. Deine NAchfahren entickeln sich zu Affen und beherrschen dann als bessere schicht eingeteilt in Gorillas und schimpansen die Welt. 
Dann reist jemand von uns in die zukunft und kniet sich vor die Zerfallene Freiheitsstatue hin und schreit: "SIE HABEN UNS AUFGEGESSEN!".......
Hmmm, aber nochmal, wie stellst du es Dir vor ohne den "pöbel"?
Wie stellst Du Dir ein Leben vor, ohne solche leute. Wer wird die leute töten, wenn es keinen pöbel mehr gibt. Wenn der letzte, minderwertig schuldige schuldige getötet werden soll, wirst du ein ernsthaftes problem kriegen: Du musst ihn selber töten und damit wirst du selber zum Verbrecher. Tja, daraufhin muss Dich ein gutgestellter töten (alles nach deiner theorie....) und wird zum verbrecher. Bis schließlich einer übrig ist, der dann selbstmord begehen müsste, da er ja auch mal jemanden getötet hat..  
Das ist eine tolle theorie, echt *respekt*

Ne mal ehrlich, findest Du das ned lächerlich?

Der Pöbel


----------



## Truebschimmer (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Cania slaps Dr2000 around a bit with a large MORALAPOSTEL*

Man könnte ja theoretisch jeden den man nicht leiden kann wegen irgendeiner Lapalie anschwärzen und der würde gleich umgebracht werden.

das erinnert mich stark an die "Hexenverbrennungen"!!!
@2000:du könntest auch wenn du dann an der Weltherrschaft bist das Gestz wieder einführen das Überbringe schlechter Nachrichten hingerichtet werden.
in großer Verachtung an Dr2000                  JB


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Ich seh nur das weder das Argument der Regulirung der Überbevölkerung  und der  Minderung von Verbrechen  nicht im Ansatz wiederlegt wurden.  [/quote]

Woher weißt du denn, das dass die einzige möglichkeit bleiben wird, indem sich die kanibalen zerfleischen. ICh vermute mal, wie du schon sagst, in den nächsten tausend jahren können erfindungen gemacht werden usw und da kann das problem auf gaaaanz anderem weg beseitigt werden.
Und zur minderung der Verbrechen:
Die Todesstrafe in amerika ist ja grad noch am rande etwas in Ordnung, indem man tod mit tod vergilt, aber auch ned richtig. 
Aber wegen eines bagatellvergehens jemanden zu töten, das ist mord. Und aus diesem grund sollte man Dich auf den elektrischen stuhl setzen und ned jemanden, der aus not brot für seine familie klaut.

Aragorn


----------



## Dr2000 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

L O L, vor allem die Tatsachel das die zwei Nicks gerade zur selben Zeit benutzt werden ist lustig

Werter Freund, ich wie auch der Herr Darren, waren schon hier, bevor du wusstest wie man Modem schreibt. Also deute nicht an, er sei ein Zweitnick von mir.

Ausserdem was sollte man schon bedenken was man nicht voraussehen kann oder hast du eine Ausbildung zum "Hellseher" hinter dich? Woher weisst du das davor nicht noch eine Eiszeit kommt und die Menschheit ausrottet und somit einer anderen Spezies die Chance gibt oder nen Meteorit auf die Erde fällt und die Sonne verdeckt, Naturkatastrophen usw. bis dahin ist noch viel Zeit und neue Technologien werden entdeckt, da man inzwischen schon weiss das es in anderen Sonnensystemen Planeten gibt (bewohnte hat man zwar nicht entdeckt aber es gibt sie) wird es wohl welche geben die man kolonialisieren kann und auch wenn nicht es findet sich ein anderer Weg, in einigen Milliarden Jahren wird die Sonne sowieso zu einem Zwergstern und danach explodieren und spätestens dann ist der Planet weg, oder die Bäume sterben schon vorher aus an Kohlendioxidmangel (ja richtig, nicht die Menschen sterben zuerst sondern die Bäume!) Ist ja aber auch egal vielleicht wird sich die Menschheit vorher selber ausrotten oder irgendwelche Gruppen mit Atomwaffen. Und ja der "Adel" im Mittelalter war ja so gebildet...An Blutrache und anderem sollte man denken, an die heiligen Kriege, den "Kreuzzügen" die nur dem Profit durch Plünderung dienten und von Königen angeführt wurden die selbst von der Kirche reingelegt wurden und die Zwistigkeiten zwischen einzelnen Fürsten die sich gegenseitig umbrachten für ein Stück Land. Ich denke eher du solltest beginnen zu DENKEN. Aber da du alles sowieso nicht Ernst meinst... [/quote]


Ja, vieles KÖNNTE passieren, eine sehr geringe Chance ist jedoch da, das eine dieser 'Naturkatastrophen' passiert, bevor die Menschheit ausgestorben ist, sofern sie so weiter macht. Und das es in anderen Universen Planeten gibt, mein Lieber, ist doch nun wirklich nichts neues. Das diese 'allenfalls' sogar bewohnbar sein könnten ebenfalls nicht, aber es dauert noch einige Zeit bis wir die Technologie haben um dort hin zu gelangen.
Das mit dem Untergang der Sonne ist dann wieder eine andere Sache, wir können darauf (noch) keinen Einfluss nehmen, also muss man auch nicht darüber nachdenken. Auf die Überbevölkerung kann man jedoch durchaus (wie beschrieben) Einfluss nehmen, darum ist dieses Thema äusserst wichtig.
Was den Adel usw. im Mittelalter betrifft, nun damals gingen noch Armeen gegen Armeen und nicht Marschflugkörper in Zivilebauten. Ob der 'Adel' (Politik) heute schlauer ist... (auf jedenfall falscher und verweichlicht)


----------



## Truebschimmer (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

L O L, vor allem die Tatsachel das die zwei Nicks gerade zur selben Zeit benutzt werden ist lustig
]
das ist reiner Zufall *gggggggggg*


----------



## Cpt_Kirk (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Pure Geisteskrankheit............*

lol

Soviel dämliches Gelaber wie von Dr2000 und Darren hab ich echt noch nie auf einem Haufen gesehen! Es entbehrt jeglicher faktischer Grundlagen, aber das interessiert euch warscheinlich nicht, hauptsache der Thread erhält viele Posts und ihr könnt ein bisschen rumflamen...
Ihr stempelt jeden als dumm und minderwertig ab der eure Ansichten nicht teilt und senkt gleichzeitig euer Niveau indem ihr auf evtl. vorhandene bzw. beabsichtigte Tipfehler einzelner User rumreitet anstatt ordentlich zu argumentieren. Ziehmlich erbärmlich! 

BTW : Wie kommst du (Dr2000) darauf zur Elite zu gehören? Und wieso sollten wir dir das Glauben? Anhand deiner Posts würde ich eher denken das du ein 16Jähriger Hilfsschüler mit Minderwertigkeitskomplexen bist, der die Anonymität des Inets dazu nutzt sein Ego ein bisschen aufzupolieren...


----------



## Lea (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Also in Anbetracht der Tatsachen das

1. Dr. 2000 ja den Text nicht richtig lesen will und ganz offensichtlich Beiträge extra falsch auslegt,

2. Dr. 2000 ganz offensichtlich keinerlei Wissen von wirtschaftlichen  und weltwirtschaftlichen Zusammenhängen hat (er kann gerne mal zu mir in die Kanzlei kommen um ein paar Nachhilfestunden zu nehmen),

3. Dr. 2000 diesen stupiden und an dummheit nicht zu überbietenden Text aus reiner Freude am Ärgern geschrieben hat

und 

4. Seine Einweisungspapiere immer noch nicht abgeholt hat,

werde ich keinerlei Kommentare mehr abgeben  und empfehle auch anderen Usern dringendst diese Dummschwätzerei von Dr. 2000 und Co. einfach zu überlesen. Und hoffentlich macht Dr. 2000 eine Hungerstreik um seine Forderungen durchzusetzen und erleichtert die Welt durch sein Ableben. Wissentlich das Dr.2000 in seinem nächsten Beitrag meine Beiträge als unqualifizierte Beschimpfungen abtut verbleibe ich

mit freundlichen Grüssen

Lea


----------



## Dexter11111 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Und das es in anderen Universen Planeten gibt, mein Lieber, ist doch nun wirklich nichts neues. Das diese 'allenfalls' sogar bewohnbar sein könnten ebenfalls nicht, aber es dauert noch einige Zeit bis wir die Technologie haben um dort hin zu gelangen.



Ich sagte nichts von Universen, ich sagte Sonnensysteme und das ist schon weit bis zum nächsten Stern, das Planeten in anderen Sternensystemen existieren wussten Wissenschaftler vor 10 Jahren z.B. noch nicht, das es andere Sterne und Galaxien gibt wusste man aber das sie Planeten "besitzen" Vermutete man nur. Und eine Galaxie ist schon ziemlich gross, sogar in "Star Trek" reisen sie nur durch unsere Galaxie herum, das Universum das du angegeben hast ist der uns bekannte Weltraum als ganzes, das "unendliche", scheint mir aber das du dich mit dem Thema nicht grad befasst hast sondern eher mit der Frage "Wie töt ich am schnellsten alle meine Mitmenschen"



> Auf die Überbevölkerung kann man jedoch durchaus (wie beschrieben) Einfluss nehmen, darum ist dieses Thema äusserst wichtig.



Nein kann man nicht da das auf keinen Fall Human ist, in den Östlicheren Ländern gibt es immer noch Steinigungen und Hand ab beim stehlen bzw. Finger, das ist schon schlimm genug und bringt absolut nichts...



> Was den Adel usw. im Mittelalter betrifft, nun damals gingen noch Armeen gegen Armeen und nicht Marschflugkörper in Zivilebauten. Ob der 'Adel' (Politik) heute schlauer ist... (auf jedenfall falscher und verweichlicht)



Hab ich das gesagt? Einige Politiker sind heutzutage sogar (meiner Meinung nach) fast schlimmer als einige damals oder zumindest hinterhältiger aber das steht hier nicht zur Debatte sondern dein recht abscheuliches Hirngespinst (anders kann man es nicht nennen)

Die GROSSEN Leute, die Dichter, die Denker, diejenigen die Revolutionäre Erfindungen machten oder neue Ansichten mit einbrachten über die Welt und das Leben allgemein waren aber fast nie die Adligen und "höhergestellten" sondern Leute denen es ziemlich dreckig ging, "normale" Leute nicht hochpriviligierte die von dem Adel stets unterdrückt wurden in ihren Ansichten und ihrem Tun.


----------



## Dr2000 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Ich seh nur das weder das Argument der Regulirung der Überbevölkerung  und der  Minderung von Verbrechen  nicht im Ansatz wiederlegt wurden.



Woher weißt du denn, das dass die einzige möglichkeit bleiben wird, indem sich die kanibalen zerfleischen. ICh vermute mal, wie du schon sagst, in den nächsten tausend jahren können erfindungen gemacht werden usw und da kann das problem auf gaaaanz anderem weg beseitigt werden.

Ok, sag mir irgendwas, wie man diesen 7Mia Einwohner fassender Erdballen vor der Zerstörung (sprich Überbevölkerung) retten können sollte? Mit genmanipulierten Reis usw. kann man es vielleicht 50 vielleicht 500 Jahre hinaus zögern, aber es kommt unweigerlich.

Und zur minderung der Verbrechen:
Die Todesstrafe in amerika ist ja grad noch am rande etwas in Ordnung, indem man tod mit tod vergilt, aber auch ned richtig. 
Aber wegen eines bagatellvergehens jemanden zu töten, das ist mord. Und aus diesem grund sollte man Dich auf den elektrischen stuhl setzen und ned jemanden, der aus not brot für seine familie klaut.

Das ist deine Ansicht, das es dann Mord wäre. Aber die Ansichten unterscheiden sich und deine ist schlichtweg falsch. Wieso muss ich garnicht erst begründen, da du es selbst weisst und ansonsten bist du zu naiv für diese Welt.


----------



## Dr2000 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Pure Geisteskrankheit............*



> lol
> 
> Soviel dämliches Gelaber wie von Dr2000 und Darren hab ich echt noch nie auf einem Haufen gesehen! Es entbehrt jeglicher faktischer Grundlagen, aber das interessiert euch warscheinlich nicht, hauptsache der Thread erhält viele Posts und ihr könnt ein bisschen rumflamen...
> Ihr stempelt jeden als dumm und minderwertig ab der eure Ansichten nicht teilt und senkt gleichzeitig euer Niveau indem ihr auf evtl. vorhandene bzw. beabsichtigte Tipfehler einzelner User rumreitet anstatt ordentlich zu argumentieren. Ziehmlich erbärmlich!
> ...



Ich bin ein 35Jähriger praktizierender Arzt und versichere die keinen Minderwertigkeitskomplex zu haben. Auch wenn du es mir nun nicht glauben wirst. Dieses intolerante und engstirnige Forum ist sowieso mit der Zeit langweilig. Ich werde euch dennoch aufklären.


----------



## Darren (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

[Wilkommen in der welt von Planet der Affen. Die leute wussten es schon vor 40 Jahren: Die Menschheit wird sich ausrotten und selbst zerstören. Und klar, wir beten auch bald eine überdiemensionale Atombombe an.... 
Und, ja klar, ich habe es vergessen, asche auf mein haupt. Deine NAchfahren entickeln sich zu Affen und beherrschen dann als bessere schicht eingeteilt in Gorillas und schimpansen die Welt. 
Dann reist jemand von uns in die zukunft und kniet sich vor die Zerfallene Freiheitsstatue hin und schreit: "SIE HABEN UNS AUFGEGESSEN!".......
Hmmm, aber nochmal, wie stellst du es Dir vor ohne den "pöbel"?
Wie stellst Du Dir ein Leben vor, ohne solche leute. Wer wird die leute töten, wenn es keinen pöbel mehr gibt. Wenn der letzte, minderwertig schuldige schuldige getötet werden soll, wirst du ein ernsthaftes problem kriegen: Du musst ihn selber töten und damit wirst du selber zum Verbrecher. Tja, daraufhin muss Dich ein gutgestellter töten (alles nach deiner theorie....) und wird zum verbrecher. Bis schließlich einer übrig ist, der dann selbstmord begehen müsste, da er ja auch mal jemanden getötet hat..  
Das ist eine tolle theorie, echt *respekt*

Ne mal ehrlich, findest Du das ned lächerlich?

Der Pöbel [/quote]


WIe wärs mit Lesen und zumindest den Versuch machen meinen nun doch nicht allzu komplexen ( obwohl, für deine kognitiven Fähigkeiten vielleicht schon ) Gedankengang nachzuvollziehen ? Ich will den Pöbel nicht ausrotten ( schließlich braucht man ja stetig Nachschub für Gladiatorenspiele ), sondern bloß auf ein vernünftiges Maß begrenzen und unter Kontrolle halten . Und was das angebliche Problem mit der Todesstrafe betrifft, ich sehe da keines . Wenn ich einen Verbrecher exekutiere, dann tue ich das schließlich aus hehren Motiven und nicht aus niederen Impulsen wie ein gewöhnlicher Straßenräuber . Also bleibe ich ein besserer Mensch .


----------



## Dr2000 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Ich sagte nichts von Universen, ich sagte Sonnensysteme und das ist schon weit bis zum nächsten Stern, das Planeten in anderen Sternensystemen existieren wussten Wissenschaftler vor 10 Jahren z.B. noch nicht, das es andere Sterne und Galaxien gibt wusste man aber das sie Planeten "besitzen" Vermutete man nur. Und eine Galaxie ist schon ziemlich gross, sogar in "Star Trek" reisen sie nur durch unsere Galaxie herum, das Universum das du angegeben hast ist der uns bekannte Weltraum als ganzes, das "unendliche", scheint mir aber das du dich mit dem Thema nicht grad befasst hast sondern eher mit der Frage "Wie töt ich am schnellsten alle meine Mitmenschen"

Och mein Kind, ich weiss genug übers Universum . Nur, weichst du eben aus, ob es nun eine andere Galaxie oder nur ein anderes Sonnensystem oder vielleicht auch ne andere 'Blase' ist, ist doch irrelevant. Relevant ist, das man da momentan und in nächster (sprich 100 - 200 Jahre) Zukunft auch nicht hinkommen wird.

Nein kann man nicht da das auf keinen Fall Human ist, in den Östlicheren Ländern gibt es immer noch Steinigungen und Hand ab beim stehlen bzw. Finger, das ist schon schlimm genug und bringt absolut nichts...

Und das ist auch richtig so. Die Menschen können damit auch leben. Sie wissen ja, was für Strafen bei einem Gesetzesbruch auf sie zukommen kann.


Hab ich das gesagt? Einige Politiker sind heutzutage sogar (meiner Meinung nach) fast schlimmer als einige damals oder zumindest hinterhältiger aber das steht hier nicht zur Debatte sondern dein recht abscheuliches Hirngespinst (anders kann man es nicht nennen)

Die GROSSEN Leute, die Dichter, die Denker, diejenigen die Revolutionäre Erfindungen machten oder neue Ansichten mit einbrachten über die Welt und das Leben allgemein waren aber fast nie die Adligen und "höhergestellten" sondern Leute denen es ziemlich dreckig ging, "normale" Leute nicht hochpriviligierte die von dem Adel stets unterdrückt wurden in ihren Ansichten und ihrem Tun. [/quote]

Ja, aber es waren auch nie welche aus der untersten Schicht. Oder willst du behaupten Voltaire, Platon, Marx, Freud oder Davinchi wären arme Schlucker gewesen? (ok, bei Platon lässt sich das 'etwas' schlecht nachweisen...)


----------



## Darren (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Die GROSSEN Leute, die Dichter, die Denker, diejenigen die Revolutionäre Erfindungen machten oder neue Ansichten mit einbrachten über die Welt und das Leben allgemein waren aber fast nie die Adligen und "höhergestellten" sondern Leute denen es ziemlich dreckig ging, "normale" Leute nicht hochpriviligierte die von dem Adel stets unterdrückt wurden in ihren Ansichten und ihrem Tun. [/quote]

Beispiele ?
Es ist vielleicht einmal angebracht daran zu erinnern, aus welcher Schicht zwei der schlimmsten Diktatoren der Geschichte kamen....ich spreche von Hitler und Stalin . Hitler war ein miefiger, paranoider Kleinbürger, der ganz unten gelandet war ( eine verkrachte Existenz ) und Stalin begann seine Karriere als Bankräuber.....kurzum, sie waren beide typische Vertreter der niederen Schichten . Und beide standen für verbrecherische Gleichmacherideologien ( Hitler zwar nur im Rahmen der "Volksgemeinschaft", aber man sollte vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, wofür der Sozialismus in Nationalsozialismus steht ) . Die Folgen der Karrieren dieser Aufsteiger sind nur allzu bekannt und sind eine erschreckende Warnung davor, was passieren kann, wenn man den Staat in die Hände von minderen Menschen fallen läßt .


----------



## CaptPicard (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Guten Abend die Herren! 
Hier spricht der Verfassungsschutz. Sie beide werden festgenommen wegen Verstosses gegen das Grundgesetz , Artikel 1, 3, 12. Sie stellen eine Gefahr für unsere demokratische Ordnung dar...
Und Herr Dr2000, ihre Arztlizenz nehme ich Ihnen auch ab, da sie den hippokratischen Eid gebrochen haben, indem sie Mord als Mittel der Bevölkerungsbegrenzung vorschlagen.... Sie sind als Arzt untragbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,

Die Demokratie


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Ok, sag mir irgendwas, wie man diesen 7Mia Einwohner fassender Erdballen vor der Zerstörung (sprich Überbevölkerung) retten können sollte? Mit genmanipulierten Reis usw. kann man es vielleicht 50 vielleicht 500 Jahre hinaus zögern, aber es kommt unweigerlich.

Raumstationen? Raumbasen auf dem Mars, Mond, Alpha Centauri :o
Du kannst ned sagen ob das möglich ist oder ned. Nur es ist wahrscheinlicher als ob sich jemand Deiner hirnrissigen idee anschließt...

Das ist deine Ansicht, das es dann Mord wäre. Aber die Ansichten unterscheiden sich und deine ist schlichtweg falsch. Wieso muss ich garnicht erst begründen, 

Gute Frage: Warum musst Du sie ned begründen? Wiel Du der oberboss bist und sowieso über alle herrscht?? 
Ich glaube, Dir fällt einfach nur keine begründung ein. 

da du es selbst weisst und ansonsten bist du zu naiv für diese Welt. 

Ich bin sehr naiv, das stimmt. Aber deshalb heißt das noch lange ned, dass du recht hast. Du bist naiv, wenn du glaubst, dass Du nur annähernd irgendwas durch diese schwachsinns idee erreichen kannst, außer das ich jedesmal wieder gerne in diesen Thread poste, weil keine komödie an ihn rankommt. Da kann man sich so richtig schön drüber lustig machen  

Aragorn


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

WIe wärs mit Lesen und zumindest den Versuch machen meinen nun doch nicht allzu komplexen ( obwohl, für deine kognitiven Fähigkeiten vielleicht schon ) Gedankengang nachzuvollziehen ? Ich will den Pöbel nicht ausrotten ( schließlich braucht man ja stetig Nachschub für Gladiatorenspiele ), sondern bloß auf ein vernünftiges Maß begrenzen und unter Kontrolle halten . Und was das angebliche Problem mit der Todesstrafe betrifft, ich sehe da keines . Wenn ich einen Verbrecher exekutiere, dann tue ich das schließlich aus hehren Motiven und nicht aus niederen Impulsen wie ein gewöhnlicher Straßenräuber . Also bleibe ich ein besserer Mensch .
 [/quote]


Also, wenn ich das jetzt recht verstehe ist es für Dich ein höheres motiv jemanden in der Arena zu Deinem vergnügen sich gegenseitig abschlachten zu lassen, statt um zu leben brot für seine familie zu stehlen. Du bist echt blöder als ich dachte.....

Und die frage ist, ob man ein verbrecher ist, wenn man aus versehen eine fensterscheibe einschlägt. Denn das kann versehentlich passieren und deshalb soll man sterben. Das ist eine terrorgesellschaft.


----------



## Dexter11111 (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Du kapierst es wohl einfach nicht?

1) Wenn du "irgendwas" wärst würdest du nicht unter seltendämlichen Nicks im PCGames-Forum herumhängen und solch einen Mist schreiben.

2) Wenn du damit an die "Öffentlichkeit" gehen würdest (die es sowieso nicht interessiert was du zu sagen hast) würden sie dich als Verrückt abstempeln und dich in ein Irrenhaus einweisen und ich bin froh darüber das es so ist und nicht anders. (ausser vielleicht bei manchen Texanern oder anderen Amerikaner die die Todesstrafe sowieso schon für etwas himmlisches halten deren Meinung aber (fast) nicht zählt)

3) Du suchst deine Mißstände dort heraus wo keine sind, nicht viele sehen Anzeichen für Überbevölkerung und wenn wird (würd) es Lösungen geben, wie z.B. in den Grossstädten die "Hochhäuser" entwickelt wurden und die Kriminalitätsrate ist beiweiten niedriger als im Mittelalter als noch Diebe per Kopfgeld gejagt wurden und hingerichtet usw. ES GIBT KEINE PROBLEME sonst wärst du nicht der einzige der sich darüber "Sorgen" machen würde.

4) Glaub ich immer das das ganze nur ein kleiner dummer Scherz ist der zu weit gegangen ist und du jemand bist der auch noch darüber lachen kann weil ich mir einfach keine Menschen mit solchen Ansichten VORSTELLEN kann.


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Beispiele ?
Es ist vielleicht einmal angebracht daran zu erinnern, aus welcher Schicht zwei der schlimmsten Diktatoren der Geschichte kamen....ich spreche von Hitler und Stalin . Hitler war ein miefiger, paranoider Kleinbürger, der ganz unten gelandet war ( eine verkrachte Existenz ) und Stalin begann seine Karriere als Bankräuber.....kurzum, sie waren beide typische Vertreter der niederen Schichten . Und beide standen für verbrecherische Gleichmacherideologien ( Hitler zwar nur im Rahmen der "Volksgemeinschaft", aber man sollte vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, wofür der Sozialismus in Nationalsozialismus steht ) . Die Folgen der Karrieren dieser Aufsteiger sind nur allzu bekannt und sind eine erschreckende Warnung davor, was passieren kann, wenn man den Staat in die Hände von minderen Menschen fallen läßt . [/quote]


Ok, dann nehmen wir mal ein anderes Beispiel: Das Französische Königsgeschlecht:
Diese gehörten zur absoluten oberschicht, die das arme volk leiden liesen. Gerade aus dieser oberschicht heraus haben sie es geschafft (Ludwig XIV und Ludwig XVI als beste beispiele), ein Land vollkommen in die armut zu führen, ein volk schlimmer zu tyrannisieren als es zu hitlers zeiten war (da hatten die leute brot zum essen....) und dafür zu sorgen, dass viele blutaten, die französische revolution, passierten. Das ist toll? (Man könnte auch das Russische Zarengeschlecht nehmen....)

Oder als bestes Beispiel: Karl Marx. Dieser Mann schrieb Das Katpital und daraus entstand eine der  schlimmsten regierungen..... und warum? Was veranlasst ihn? 
Die Armut in den Nord Englischen Arbeitervierteln zur Zeit der industriellen revolution. Er sah diese Armut und diesen Reichtum. Er sah diesen unterschied, der gewalltig war und daraus entstand der kommunissmus. Und das alles nur, weil es in der vegangenheit zuging, wie du es Dir in der Zukunft wünschen würdest.....

Sind echt tolle ideen, die du da hast.....

Der Pöbel


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Guten Abend die Herren!
> Hier spricht der Verfassungsschutz. Sie beide werden festgenommen wegen Verstosses gegen das Grundgesetz , Artikel 1, 3, 12. Sie stellen eine Gefahr für unsere demokratische Ordnung dar...
> Und Herr Dr2000, ihre Arztlizenz nehme ich Ihnen auch ab, da sie den hippokratischen Eid gebrochen haben, indem sie Mord als Mittel der Bevölkerungsbegrenzung vorschlagen.... Sie sind als Arzt untragbar.
> 
> ...



*lol* 
Das ist gut. Du bist genial, besser hätte es wohl keiner sagen können *ggg* 

Genau, es kommt mir nämlich auch erst, wie kann sich ein arzt den tod als mittel der weltverbesserung wünschen..... das ist krank

Aragorn


----------



## Darren (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Also, wenn ich das jetzt recht verstehe ist es für Dich ein höheres motiv jemanden in der Arena zu Deinem vergnügen sich gegenseitig abschlachten zu lassen, statt um zu leben brot für seine familie zu stehlen. Du bist echt blöder als ich dachte.....

Ich sehe das so : Durch ihre Auftritte als Gladiatoren in der Arena bekommen die Verbrecher die Chance ihre Schuld wenigstens teilweise zu begleichen, indem sie anderen, besseren Menschen Vergnügen bereiten .

Und die frage ist, ob man ein verbrecher ist, wenn man aus versehen eine fensterscheibe einschlägt. Denn das kann versehentlich passieren und deshalb soll man sterben. Das ist eine terrorgesellschaft. [/quote]

Wie kann man denn aus Versehen eine Fensterscheibe einschlagen ? Das legt ja wohl eine gefährliche Neigung zu Vandalismus und Randale offen . Vielleicht ist hier nicht gleich die Todesstrafe angebracht, aber büßen muß der Verbrecher !


----------



## Darren (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Du kapierst es wohl einfach nicht?
> 
> 1) Wenn du "irgendwas" wärst würdest du nicht unter seltendämlichen Nicks im PCGames-Forum herumhängen und solch einen Mist schreiben.
> 
> ...



Ein weiteres Zeichen deines begrenzten intellektuellen Horizonts .


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Ich sehe das so : Durch ihre Auftritte als Gladiatoren in der Arena bekommen die Verbrecher die Chance ihre Schuld wenigstens teilweise zu begleichen, indem sie anderen, besseren Menschen Vergnügen bereiten .

Und was bist du für ein mensch, wenn es Dir spassmacht zuzusehen, wie sich andere leute abmetzeln.... und das nur weil sie unschuldig sind.... und du forderst ja übrigens auch "Niederer Gebildete" in die arena.... mit welcher begründung? Das ihre eltern vielleicht arm waren, sie ned in eine gute schule schicken konnten und daher vor Dir abgemetzelt werden?
Ich glaube sowieso bei diesem system würde es keine 5 sekunden dauern, bis es so einen kleinen aufstand gäbe mit 6,99999 milliarden sklaven gegen ein paar hundertausend "Bessere".... wie das wohl ausgehen würde 

Wie kann man denn aus Versehen eine Fensterscheibe einschlagen ? Das legt ja wohl eine gefährliche Neigung zu Vandalismus und Randale offen . Vielleicht ist hier nicht gleich die Todesstrafe angebracht, aber büßen muß der Verbrecher ! [/quote]


*looooooooool*
Das soll heißen, wenn Jugendliche auf der Strasse Fußball spielen und der ball geht ins fenster, es entsteht ein sachschaden von 50 ?, dann muss der mensch bestraft werden, weil er spass hatte und sich sportlich betätigen würde.....

Der Pöbel hat gesprochen


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Wie kann man denn aus Versehen eine Fensterscheibe einschlagen ? Das legt ja wohl eine gefährliche Neigung zu Vandalismus und Randale offen . Vielleicht ist hier nicht gleich die Todesstrafe angebracht, aber büßen muß der Verbrecher ! [/quote]


Sag mal, kennst du folgendes sprichwort?

Viele die noch leben haben den Tod verdient. Und manche die sterben hätten das Leben verdient.
Kannst Du es ihnen wiedergeben? Also sei nicht zu schnell fertig mit dem Todesurteil um der Gerechtigkeit wegen, nur weil du um Deine Sicherheit fürchtest!

J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Wie kann man denn aus Versehen eine Fensterscheibe einschlagen ? Das legt ja wohl eine gefährliche Neigung zu Vandalismus und Randale offen . Vielleicht ist hier nicht gleich die Todesstrafe angebracht, aber büßen muß der Verbrecher ! [/quote]


Sag mal, kennst du folgendes sprichwort?

Viele die noch leben haben den Tod verdient. Und manche die sterben hätten das Leben verdient.
Kannst Du es ihnen wiedergeben? Also sei nicht zu schnell fertig mit dem Todesurteil um der Gerechtigkeit wegen, nur weil du um Deine Sicherheit fürchtest!

J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Darren (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

[Ok, dann nehmen wir mal ein anderes Beispiel: Das Französische Königsgeschlecht:
Diese gehörten zur absoluten oberschicht, die das arme volk leiden liesen. Gerade aus dieser oberschicht heraus haben sie es geschafft (Ludwig XIV und Ludwig XVI als beste beispiele), ein Land vollkommen in die armut zu führen, ein volk schlimmer zu tyrannisieren als es zu hitlers zeiten war (da hatten die leute brot zum essen....) 

Ja, und es gab die Volksgemeinschaft, wo die niederen Schichten ihre primitiven Gelüste ausleben konnten und die natürliche Ordnung der Standesunterschiede außer Kraft setzen wollten....( da sie aber zu begrenzt waren in ihrem Denken, um etwas wirklich Neues zu schaffen, mußten sie die noble und göttliche Ordnung der Standesungleichheit der Menschen durch die perfide Lehre von der Ungleichheit der Rassen ersetzen ) . Im übrigen ist deine Behauptung, dass Frankreich im 18.Jhdt. schlimmer gewesen sei als das 3.Reich schlichtweg lächerlich . Deine Geschichtskenntnisse solltest du vielleicht nicht nur aus Zeichentrickfilmen oder Daily Soaps beziehen .

und dafür zu sorgen, dass viele blutaten, die französische revolution, passierten. Das ist toll? (Man könnte auch das Russische Zarengeschlecht nehmen....)

Verglichen mit dem Terror der Masse in den französischen und russischen Revolutionen ist jede Standesgesellschaft, selbst die schlechteste, vorzuziehen . 

Oder als bestes Beispiel: Karl Marx. Dieser Mann schrieb Das Katpital und daraus entstand eine der  schlimmsten regierungen..... und warum? Was veranlasst ihn? 
Die Armut in den Nord Englischen Arbeitervierteln zur Zeit der industriellen revolution. Er sah diese Armut und diesen Reichtum. Er sah diesen unterschied, der gewalltig war und daraus entstand der kommunissmus. Und das alles nur, weil es in der vegangenheit zuging, wie du es Dir in der Zukunft wünschen würdest.....

Revolutionen finden nur statt, wenn die Erwartungen steigen . Folge daraus : Halte die Erwartungen der niederen Schichten niedrig und weise ihnen ihren Platz zu .

Sind echt tolle ideen, die du da hast.....

Der Pöbel [/quote]


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Im übrigen ist deine Behauptung, dass Frankreich im 18.Jhdt. schlimmer gewesen sei als das 3.Reich schlichtweg lächerlich .

Wie kannst du das beurteilen? Warst du dabei, als die leute auf verdächtigenlisten vorgeführt wurden, und hingerichtet wurden, ohne einen grund? Hast du den schrecken in ihren augen lesen können? Woher weißt du dann, dass es nicht so schlimm war.

 Deine Geschichtskenntnisse solltest du vielleicht nicht nur aus Zeichentrickfilmen oder Daily Soaps beziehen .

Gelt, ist schon blöd, dass wir das erst  heute in geschichte durchgenommen haben und das die aussage meines geschichtslehrers ist, der das studiert hat. Ich glaube wer mal auf den boden der Tatsachen zurückkommen sollte, das bist du.

Verglichen mit dem Terror der Masse in den französischen und russischen Revolutionen ist jede Standesgesellschaft, selbst die schlechteste, vorzuziehen . 

Jetzt auf einmal ist es terror *grübel* vorher war es noch nicht so schlecht wie das dritte reich.... 
Mal ne frage, kann es sein, dass du dir alles so auslegst, wie du es brauchst? Im übrigen würde das (nach deiner logik (passt das, darren und logik *ggg*))  heißen, da ja das dritte reich noch schlimmer war, ziehst du deren regierungsform vor, anstatt die schrecken des 2 weltkriegs, das ja die gegenbewegung gegen die nazis darstellte.... du musst wirklich krank sein. 

Revolutionen finden nur statt, wenn die Erwartungen steigen . Folge daraus : Halte die Erwartungen der niederen Schichten niedrig und weise ihnen ihren Platz zu .

Du hast nur noch eines übersehen: 
Die erwartungen sind bei den Menschen schon lange geweckt. Und wie gesagt, das einzige in was sowas enden kann ist nach 5 sekunden in einem aufstand: Die leute würden sich das ned gefallen lassen, so einfach ist des.


Der Pöbel


----------



## Dexter11111 (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Aha, und du bist also jemand, weil du unter einem seltendämlichen Nick im PCGames-Forum rumhängst und auf den von mir und Dr.2000 verfassten "Mist" antwortest . Interessant !



Hab ich das behauptet? Ich schwärme den anderen nicht dauernd vor wie doll ich bin.



> Nur ein weiteres Zeichen dafür, welches Ausmaß die Verdummung/Verflachung bedingt durch Gleichmacherei und Verstöße gegen die natürliche Ordnung bereits angenommen hat .



Eigentlich würd ich sagen das die Leute zum Glück viel besser gebildet sind als damals und deswegen keinen Idioten mehr die alleinherrschaft nehmen lassen, sie sind keine Zombies mehr.



> Es gibt keine Probleme ? Ja, vielleicht nicht in deinem Dorf, Bauer, wo über Generationen betriebener Inzest die wenigen besseren Menschen, die es einmal bei euch gab ( über das Landleben hatte Karl Marx recht ) ausgelöscht hat . Jeden, der einen besseren Abschluß als Hauptschule hatte, habt ihr wohl im Dorfteich ertränkt ?



Ich weiss nicht kann man Berlin ein Dorf nennen? Wenn du meinst...



> Ein weiteres Zeichen deines begrenzten intellektuellen Horizonts .



Hmm, dazu hab ich nur noch eins zu sagen:
FU und ROFLMAOPIMPKYAFT


----------



## CrazyWolf (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

ich hab nich alles gelesen also kann seind as das schon dran war:
dr2000: würdest du dich für den staat opfern?
du wirst mit deiner idee nicht weit kommen, weil sie auf viel berichtigten einwand (ich weißn dass man das nich so schreiben kann) stoßen wird... und schon getan hat... aber kein vernünftiger mensch wird wieder quasi-massenvernichtungen wie vor mehr als 60 jahren zulassen. bist du rechts? ich kann mir dich gut vorstellen mit glöatze und springer stiefel...

na ja egal
crazywolf


----------



## Azraelzero (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Rechnet man, jeder verbrecher würde 2 Kinder zeugen, die Kinder mit 20 dann wieder 2 Kinder usw. So hätte man in 320 Jahren (gut ihr seid dann ja alle gestorben, unsre kinder müssen dann ja hier leben...) 65000 Kinder zusätzlich geben. In 480 Jahren bereits 16,7Mio. Würden also 1'000'000 Verbrecher hingerichtet, würden 16,7Trillionen ........
> 
> Also wenn diese Verbrecher sterben würden, damit andere Menschen leben könnten, würden sie wahre Helden sein.



Also Dr2000,
du scheinst die meisten Antworten auf deinen Beitrag aus dem Grund nicht ernst zu nehmen, weil sich die Autoren unkorrekt Ausdrücken, oder mit falschen/gar keinen Argumenten diskutieren. 
Stimmt bei einigen Postings sogar, ist aber kein Grund die Inteligenz des Autors in Frage zu stellen. Aus diesem Grund will ich versuchen, dir einige, durchaus ernstzunehmende und gerechtfertigte, Gegenargumente deiner Diskussionpartner näher zu bringen.

Auch solltest du verstehen, dass dein Vorschlag, Menschen aus Gründen der Überbevölkerung zu "eliminieren", gegen beinahe jeden ethischen oder moralischen Grundsatz der heutigen Welt verstösst.
Du solltest dich also nicht wundern, wenn dein "Vorschlag" auf wenig positive Resonanz trifft.

Nun denn, lasst die Spiele beginnen...

*1.* Bevölkerungswachstum
Wie bereits erwähnt, weist deine Berechnung, bezüglich der Unmenge an Kindern, einen kleinen Fehler auf: Menschen sterben. Und das nicht einmal selten.
Des weiteren ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jeder mit zwanzig Jahren zwei Kinder zeugt, sehr klein, um nicht zu sagen verschwindend gering.

*2.*  Zu der Sache mit den Gesellschaftsschichten
Auch hier wurden bereits mehrere, unter anderem sehr gute, Gegenargumente zu deiner Methode der Eingliederung junger Menschen in das System hervorgebracht.
Schulnoten sind keine Wertung über die geistige Leistung eines Menschen, die man durchweg Ernst nehmen kann. 
Des weiteren gibt dir niemand das Recht, Leute die eher körperliche als geistige Arbeit leisten in eine niedrigere Stufe zu verbannen, als ihre "Gegenstücke", die geistig Schaffenden.

*3.*  Das Tierproblem 
Ich sehe einen deutlichen unterschied zwischen einem Tier, und einem Menschen. Da ein Tier nicht über Bewusstsein im eigentlichen Sinne verfügt (meine Meinung), sondern seine Handlungen auf einem Instinkt beruhen, finde ich einen Vergleich nicht nutzbar.
Ein Tier ist seiner Existenx nicht bewusst und desshalb kann die Tötung eines Tieres nicht mir der eines Menschen (Individuum) verglichen werden. 
Nichts desto Trotz bleiben Tierquälereien in der heutigen Zeit selbstverständlich inakzeptabel, doch dies ist ein anderes Thema.

*4.*  Realisierung der Gesellschaftsstruktur
Auch diese Manko deiner Vision wurde schon mehrmals aufgezeigt: Kein Mensch(!) wird sich freiwillig opfern. Nenn es egoistisch (ein bisschen hättest du sogar recht damit), aber es entspricht nunmal nicht der menschlichen Natur sich für das Wohl der Gesellschaft zu opfern. 
Der Mensch ist ein Wesen, das ein Bewusstsein besitzt und gerade dessahlb fürchtet er den Tod wie keine andere Lebensform. Solange der menschliche Geist einen Sinn in seiner Existenz sieht und keinen triftigen Grund selbige zu beenden (Selbsmörder), wird er sich mit Händen und Füssen wehren zu sterben. 
Und falls du es so drehst, dass bei jedem kleineren Vergehen die Todesstrafe verhängt wird, ist ein Aufstand der Bevölkerung nur eine Frage der Zeit.



> MfG
> Dr2000 - Ihr Ratgeber für ein besseres Leben.


DAS wage ich ernsthaft zu bezweifeln.

PS.
An der Authentizität deines Beitrages zweifle ich übrigens aus zwei Gründen:

1. Du bringst die Argumente zu extrem rüber. Das würde keiner tun, der seine Ansichten anderen darlege und sie davon überzeugen will.

2. Wenn du schon mit einem zweiten Nick auf deine eigenen Beiträge antworten musst, dann mach das wenigstens glaubhaft und antworte nicht in der selben Minute.


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Ja, und es gab die Volksgemeinschaft, wo die niederen Schichten ihre primitiven Gelüste ausleben konnten und die natürliche Ordnung der Standesunterschiede außer Kraft setzen wollten....( da sie aber zu begrenzt waren in ihrem Denken, um etwas wirklich Neues zu schaffen, mußten sie die noble und göttliche Ordnung der Standesungleichheit der Menschen durch die perfide Lehre von der Ungleichheit der Rassen ersetzen ) . Im übrigen ist deine Behauptung, dass Frankreich im 18.Jhdt. schlimmer gewesen sei als das 3.Reich schlichtweg lächerlich . Deine Geschichtskenntnisse solltest du vielleicht nicht nur aus Zeichentrickfilmen oder Daily Soaps beziehen .




Ach und die " besseren" menschen hatten keine "niederen" gelueste.
orgien sind da ein schoenes beispiel, was da abging war also nicht "nieder"  Ha         und        Ha

ach und mir faellt da noch etwas anderes ein

Nero, na kann sich wehrter gebildeter herr erinnern ? 
ja es wird gesagt er hat rom angezuendet weil es ihm nicht gefiel
jetzt sollte der aber einner der beseren sein da er ein kaiser ist, deiner meinung muesste das ja jetzt ganz toll gewesen sein da viele menschen gestorben sind die ncht besser waren

.......... wenn dem so ist.....krank

Schoene gruesse

Ps. schoene rechtschreibung gell ?


----------



## Huatsembl (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Pure Geisteskrankheit............*



> Das ist das einzige, was mir dazu einfällt. Niedere Schicht? Hauptschüler, Handwerker Arbeiter als Kanonenfutter bzw. Sklaven verwenden? Wer baut dir denn deine Häuser, wenn du die Handwerker umbringst? Wer repariert dir dein Auto, wenn du die einfachen Mechaniker hinrichtest? Wenn es dann nur noch Studenten mit nem Numerus Klausus von 1,0 gibt? Dann hast du deine "denkenden" Kräfte, aber was ist mit den arbeitenden? Mit denen, die die Ideen dann ausführen?
> 
> Lern lesen, Bauer . Ich will Handwerker/Arbeiter nicht umbringen, die sind ja nützlich . Und die niederen Schichten will ich auch am Leben lassen, nur sollen sie eben ihren Platz kennen . Und der ist unter mir ( in der sozialen Rangleiter ) .
> 
> ...



Ach Darrenschatzi, ich bin kein Bauer. Ich will dir nur damit sagen, dass Kleinvieh, dass heutzutage im Grunde immer noch 90% der Weltbevölkerung darstellt, auch Mist macht. Und Kleinvieh macht den größten Mist, wenn man es unterdrückt. Du würdest zurecht in der größten Scheiße ersaufen, wenn du sowas auch nur öffentlich sagen würdest. Weil wir heute nämlich nicht mehr in einer Ständegesellschaft leben. Wir leben heute in einer grenzenlosen Konsumgesellschaft, an der die Welt früher oder später eingehen wird. Schuld an dieser Konsumgesellschaft sind ausnahmslos die sogenannten "höheren Schichten", die das Geld erst zu dem gemacht haben, was es heute ist, der schlimmsten Geißel der Menschheit. Aber lieber lebe ich weiter in dieser verheuchelten Glitterwelt, als dass ich mit ansehen müsste, wie ein Möchtegern-Ludwig XIV die Welt wieder absolutisieren will. 

Und Darren, mein Vorschlag steht weiterhin. Du bist einfach nicht mehr fähig, menschlich zu denken. Das ist dein Problem, das du behandeln lassen solltest; das ist mein voller Ernst. Und für dich, Dr2000 gilt das gleiche. 

Allen anderen will ich nur raten, sich nicht weiter von diesen beiden Irren provozieren zu lassen, die hier wirklich nur ihre Minderwertigkeitskomplexe kompensieren wollen. Sie merken nicht mal mehr, wie lächerlich sie eigentlich wirken. Sie halten sich ernsthaft für was besseres, was vor allem Darren sehr unmissverständlich vorbringt: "Ab ins Bierzelt, Bauer". So hast du übrigens schon früher dahergeschwallt Darren, wird langsam langweilig......


----------



## skicu (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Bauer?*

Bauer [meist Land- oder Agrarwirt genannt]. Warum benutzt ihr das als Schimpfwort? Könntet ihr euch vorstellen ohne diese Menschen zu leben? Denkt ihr wirklich, ihr könntet euch irgendwie ohne sie ernähren? Wollt ihr wirklich zu Kannibalen werden?

mfg,
  skicu


----------



## Zocker2001 (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > Ja und bei dir sollte man anfangen.
> >
> > Naja wenn ich nicht wüsste das normale Menschen nicht so denken können und es sich aus diesem Grunde nur um ein "Scherzpost" bzw. um ein Post handelt bei dem du sehen willst wie diejenigen darauf reagieren die antworten würd ich sagen du gehörst in ein Irrenhaus.
> 
> ...



Aha du willst also Argumente *g*.
Die kannst du haben. Ich find das was du geschrieben hast einfach unsinnig, weil das mit der Hungersnot nicht begründet ist.
Auf dem Weltmarkt sind Agrarprodukte, wie Getreide, sehr billig das zeugt von Überproduktion. Durch diese Überproduktion gehen in den USA Farmen pleite weil sie es sich nicht mehr leisten können so billig Getreide zu verkaufen. Alos das mit der Hungersnot - Unsinn.
Und was die Kuh betrifft willst du die Verbrecher dann Essen?


----------



## Zocker2001 (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > Ja und bei dir sollte man anfangen.
> >
> > Naja wenn ich nicht wüsste das normale Menschen nicht so denken können und es sich aus diesem Grunde nur um ein "Scherzpost" bzw. um ein Post handelt bei dem du sehen willst wie diejenigen darauf reagieren die antworten würd ich sagen du gehörst in ein Irrenhaus.
> 
> ...



Aha du willst also Argumente *g*.
Die kannst du haben. Ich find das was du geschrieben hast einfach unsinnig, weil das mit der Hungersnot nicht begründet ist.
Auf dem Weltmarkt sind Agrarprodukte, wie Getreide, sehr billig das zeugt von Überproduktion. Durch diese Überproduktion gehen in den USA Farmen pleite weil sie es sich nicht mehr leisten können so billig Getreide zu verkaufen. Alos das mit der Hungersnot - Unsinn.
Und was die Kuh betrifft willst du die Verbrecher dann Essen?


----------



## Zocker2001 (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > Du bist ziemlich naiv oder?
> >
> > Du nennst mich naiv  ?
> > Ich frag mich echt wer hier von uns beiden der naive ist! Wer will hier das Problem der Überbevölkerung, sicherlich ein großes unserer heutigen Menschheit, mit solchen radikalen, in meinen Augen sinnlosen, Strafen lösen! Meinst du wirklich es hilft wenn ich diese Menschen töte??? Vielleicht solltest du deine kostbare Zeit lieber sinnvoll einsezten! Wenn du dir scho, wenn auch zurecht, gedanken über dieses Problem machst dann wenigstens sinnvolle die Vorschläge man umsetzen könnte! Ich glaube aber nicht das du dazu befähigt bist schließlich zerbrechen sich viele Menschen den Kopf darüber, aber ob die auch solche sinlose (ich nenns jetzt einfach so) Einfälle haben wie du mein ich zu bezweifeln!
> ...



Also ich misch mich mal wieder ein. Das mit dem lesen ist so eine Sache bei dir scheint zuzutreffen was in der Pisa-Studie festgestellt wurde: Nämlich das Deutsche (Schüler) nicht richtig lesen können also lesen schon nur den Inhalt nicht kapieren.
Das trifft zwar nicht auf jeden zu aber auf dich garantiert wenn du den Sinn der Sätze von B_checker nicht erfasst.


----------



## Cpt_Kirk (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Pure Geisteskrankheit............*

Ich bin ein 35Jähriger praktizierender Arzt und versichere die keinen Minderwertigkeitskomplex zu haben. Auch wenn du es mir nun nicht glauben wirst. Dieses intolerante und engstirnige Forum ist sowieso mit der Zeit langweilig. Ich werde euch dennoch aufklären. [/quote]

Aha! Sicher doch! Klar...
Mal abgesehen davon das KEIN Arzt überhaupt auf solchen Unsinn hier kommen, geschweige denn ihn verbreiten würde, warum sollte dir das irgendjemand abnehmen? Wenn du wirklich so hinter dem stehst was du hier so rumpostest, dann nenn uns doch deinen richtigen Namen! Ich denke du kannst deine "Lehren" dann einem viel größerem Publikum zugänglich machen als den ca 1000 PCG Usern... Würde mit Vergnügen eine Kopie dieses Threads, mit deinem Namen drunter, zu ein paar Zeitungen schicken! Aber Anonymität is schon was tolles um sich mal so richtig aufzuspielen, nich? Aber da du warscheinlich wirklich nur ein gaaannnz kleines Licht bist (und nach deinen Theorien zuerst hingerichten werden würdest), würden die sich warscheinlich eh nicht dafür interessieren!
Sorry, aber ausgerechnet Arzt???? Dein Auftritt hier wird immer unglaubhafter und peinlicher!

@Admins : würde mich für seine IP in verbindung mit dem genauen  Zeitpunkt des einloggens interessieren!   Mal gucken was da für ein armes Würstchen am anderen Ende der Leitung hängt.


----------



## Darren (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Umm, noch einmal : lern lesen, Bauer. Ich habe gemeint, dass die Königsherrschaft im Frankreich des 18. Jahrhundert nicht so schlimm wie das 3.Reich war und habe im übrigen die Ständegesellschaft mit den Versuchen ein sozialistisches Utopia zu errichten ( Kommunismus und in gewisser Weise auch Nationalsozialismus ) verglichen und dabei die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass diese viel mehr Opfer forderten als jede Ständegesellschaft .
Aber offenbar ist das ja zu komplex für deinen nicht gerade großen Verstand, billig rumpolemisieren und lächerliche Behauptungen aufstellen ( wie z.B., dass ich mit Dr.2000 identisch wäre ) ist ja auch viel einfacher .


----------



## Darren (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> ich hab nich alles gelesen also kann seind as das schon dran war:
> dr2000: würdest du dich für den staat opfern?
> du wirst mit deiner idee nicht weit kommen, weil sie auf viel berichtigten einwand (ich weißn dass man das nich so schreiben kann) stoßen wird... und schon getan hat... aber kein vernünftiger mensch wird wieder quasi-massenvernichtungen wie vor mehr als 60 jahren zulassen. bist du rechts? ich kann mir dich gut vorstellen mit glöatze und springer stiefel...
> 
> ...




Ich kann nicht für Dr.2000 sprechen, aber für mich sind sogenannte Skinheads und andere Rechte typische Verkörperungen der niederen Schichten und ihrer Gelüste....
Ich bin weder links noch rechts . Mein Gesellschaftsbild kommt nämlich aus einer Zeit, als es diese politischen Richtungen nicht gab .


----------



## Angel_of_Love (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Ich bin ja neu hier, und hoffe, ich übernehme mich ned, aber:
Das ist doch nicht Dein ernst, oder?
Wie kann man als Arzt solche gedankengänge haben? Ich weiß nicht, aber Du müsstest doch deinen beruf mit dem Wunsch gewählt haben allen zu helfen, nicht nur der reichen oberschicht. 
Ich denke, man kann, egal welche stellung man irgendwo einnimmt NIE über das Leben der Menschen entscheiden kann, ohne selbst ein verbrecher zu sein. 
Könntest Du dich bitte zu den vorwürfen einmal äußern?

Angel


----------



## Arokh (19. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Ich bin ja neu hier, und hoffe, ich übernehme mich ned, aber:
> Das ist doch nicht Dein ernst, oder?
> Wie kann man als Arzt solche gedankengänge haben? Ich weiß nicht, aber Du müsstest doch deinen beruf mit dem Wunsch gewählt haben allen zu helfen, nicht nur der reichen oberschicht.
> Ich denke, man kann, egal welche stellung man irgendwo einnimmt NIE über das Leben der Menschen entscheiden kann, ohne selbst ein verbrecher zu sein.
> ...



Zu deiner 'Erleuchtung': Dr2000 ist ganz bestimmt kein Arzt, und ohnehin macht er das nur, um uns zu provozieren - da war doch schon mal so'n Thread... ist aber schon länger her. Ernst nehmen sollte man den Quatsch, den er da postet, jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Canardo (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Pure Geisteskrankheit............*



> Ich bin ein 35Jähriger praktizierender Arzt und versichere die keinen Minderwertigkeitskomplex zu haben. Auch wenn du es mir nun nicht glauben wirst. Dieses intolerante und engstirnige Forum ist sowieso mit der Zeit langweilig. Ich werde euch dennoch aufklären.



Aha, das ist ja mal eine wirklich interessante Aussage (übrigens die erste von dir auf die zu antworten sich lohnt).
Du bist also ein 35-jähriger (Wo Du doch so gern auf den Rechtschreib-fehlern anderer herumhackst möchte ich Dich hier noch mal daran erinnern das man Adjektive klein schreibt) Arzt, der nichts besseres zu tun hat als so eine Diskussion in einem Spielemagazin, das überwiegend von Jugendlichen gelesen wird, anzuzetteln. Klingt ja wirklich sehr überzeugend.  Das Du (mit der Bildung, die zu haben du hier vorgibst) dir für eine solche Diskussion ausgerechnet dieses Forum aussuchst und nicht etwa das des Spiegels (oder irgend ein anderes einer "seriösen" Zeitschrift deutet auch ganz klar darauf hin, das du wirklich keinerlei Minderwertigkeitskomplex hast.
Das deine Postings in einen engen Zeitrahmen mit denen von Darren zusammenfallen deutet auch nicht darauf hin das hier derselbe kindische Spinner am Werke ist sondern das ihr ohne euch zu kennen eben zufällig sehr ähnliche Surfgewohnheiten habt. Wie könnte man auch auf eine andere Idee kommen?
Und zu deinem eigentlichen Vorschlag: Auf moralische Fragen zu dieser, sagen wir ma,l äusserst abstrusen Theorie möcht ich hier gar nicht weiter eingehen, da wurde schon reichlich geschrieben. Wie stellst du dir das denn so vor? Eine kleine Militärdiktatur und alle lassen das so einfach mit sich machen? Welche etablierte partei würde denn deiner Meinung nach versuchen derartiges durchzusetzen? Wie soll man die Revolution ,falls jemand mit einer derartigen Überzeugung an die Macht käme, niederschlagen ohne gleich die Gesamtbevölkerung zu erschiessen? Und wem wäre denn wirklich mit solch einer Methode geholfen?

Und zum Schluss noch: Meinst du nicht auch das solch eine Frage, solch eine Art zu diskutieren und solch eine, in ihrer Durchschau-barkeit schon fast einzigartige, Dämlichkeit 2 Nicks zu verwenden einen "Küchenpsychologen" (Zitat Patrick Batemann) wie mich ganz einfach zu dem Schluss kommen lässt es hier mit einem Pubertierenden, der durchschnittlich intelligent ist, durchschnittliche Probleme hat und seine Mittelmässigkeit durch elitäres Gehabe zu kompensieren versucht,  zu tun hat? Nein, das meinst du nicht?
Na dann steh ich mit meiner Meinung wohl alleine da 

Ach ja noch ein Tipp am Rande: das Verwenden zweier Nicks fällt weitaus weniger ins Auge, wenn sich die beiden im Schreibstil und bei den Beleidigungen ein wenig unterscheiden. Aber bei deiner Intelligenz sag ich dir da wohl nix neues


----------



## Dr2000 (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > > Du bist ziemlich naiv oder?
> > >
> > > Du nennst mich naiv  ?
> > > Ich frag mich echt wer hier von uns beiden der naive ist! Wer will hier das Problem der Überbevölkerung, sicherlich ein großes unserer heutigen Menschheit, mit solchen radikalen, in meinen Augen sinnlosen, Strafen lösen! Meinst du wirklich es hilft wenn ich diese Menschen töte??? Vielleicht solltest du deine kostbare Zeit lieber sinnvoll einsezten! Wenn du dir scho, wenn auch zurecht, gedanken über dieses Problem machst dann wenigstens sinnvolle die Vorschläge man umsetzen könnte! Ich glaube aber nicht das du dazu befähigt bist schließlich zerbrechen sich viele Menschen den Kopf darüber, aber ob die auch solche sinlose (ich nenns jetzt einfach so) Einfälle haben wie du mein ich zu bezweifeln!
> ...



*LOL* Ich glaube nicht, das die Pisa Studie mit Ärzten gemacht wurde. Auf jedenfall kann ich durchaus lesen, nur musst du zu geben, wenn man jeden Satz zuerst noch entziffern muss, stört das den Fluss ziemlich.


----------



## Dr2000 (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Pure Geisteskrankheit............*



> Ich bin ein 35Jähriger praktizierender Arzt und versichere die keinen Minderwertigkeitskomplex zu haben. Auch wenn du es mir nun nicht glauben wirst. Dieses intolerante und engstirnige Forum ist sowieso mit der Zeit langweilig. Ich werde euch dennoch aufklären.



Aha! Sicher doch! Klar...
Mal abgesehen davon das KEIN Arzt überhaupt auf solchen Unsinn hier kommen, geschweige denn ihn verbreiten würde, warum sollte dir das irgendjemand abnehmen? Wenn du wirklich so hinter dem stehst was du hier so rumpostest, dann nenn uns doch deinen richtigen Namen! Ich denke du kannst deine "Lehren" dann einem viel größerem Publikum zugänglich machen als den ca 1000 PCG Usern... Würde mit Vergnügen eine Kopie dieses Threads, mit deinem Namen drunter, zu ein paar Zeitungen schicken! Aber Anonymität is schon was tolles um sich mal so richtig aufzuspielen, nich? Aber da du warscheinlich wirklich nur ein gaaannnz kleines Licht bist (und nach deinen Theorien zuerst hingerichten werden würdest), würden die sich warscheinlich eh nicht dafür interessieren!
Sorry, aber ausgerechnet Arzt???? Dein Auftritt hier wird immer unglaubhafter und peinlicher!

Wieso sollte ich gerade dir meinen Namen angeben? Was hättest denn du davon? Denkst du ernsthaft ne Zeitung würde nen Clown wie dich beachten? Denkst du nicht eher, dein Auftritt hier wird immer peinlicher? 


@Admins : würde mich für seine IP in verbindung mit dem genauen  Zeitpunkt des einloggens interessieren!   Mal gucken was da für ein armes Würstchen am anderen Ende der Leitung hängt. [/quote]

Ja, wäre ja schon lustig. Das ist zwar a) verboten und b) bringt einer Person das einen feuchten. Aber du lebst ja auf der Entreprise, los ruf Scotty er soll dich hoch beamen...


----------



## Dr2000 (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Ich bin ja neu hier, und hoffe, ich übernehme mich ned, aber:
> Das ist doch nicht Dein ernst, oder?
> Wie kann man als Arzt solche gedankengänge haben? Ich weiß nicht, aber Du müsstest doch deinen beruf mit dem Wunsch gewählt haben allen zu helfen, nicht nur der reichen oberschicht.
> Ich denke, man kann, egal welche stellung man irgendwo einnimmt NIE über das Leben der Menschen entscheiden kann, ohne selbst ein verbrecher zu sein.
> ...



Ich habe nie behauptet ich wolle nur der reichen Oberschicht helfen. Es gibt auch 'reiche' Verbrecher. 

Achja und zu den Vorwürfen äussern: Wie gesagt, nicht jeder hat einfach den ganzen Tag Zeit und kann faulenzen. Es gibt hart arbeitende Menschen, also geduldet euch doch ein wenig.


----------



## Dr2000 (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Pure Geisteskrankheit............*

Aha, das ist ja mal eine wirklich interessante Aussage (übrigens die erste von dir auf die zu antworten sich lohnt).
Du bist also ein 35-jähriger (Wo Du doch so gern auf den Rechtschreib-fehlern anderer herumhackst möchte ich Dich hier noch mal daran erinnern das man Adjektive klein schreibt) Arzt, der nichts besseres zu tun hat als so eine Diskussion in einem Spielemagazin, das überwiegend von Jugendlichen gelesen wird, anzuzetteln. Klingt ja wirklich sehr überzeugend.  Das Du (mit der Bildung, die zu haben du hier vorgibst) dir für eine solche Diskussion ausgerechnet dieses Forum aussuchst und nicht etwa das des Spiegels (oder irgend ein anderes einer "seriösen" Zeitschrift deutet auch ganz klar darauf hin, das du wirklich keinerlei Minderwertigkeitskomplex hast.
Das deine Postings in einen engen Zeitrahmen mit denen von Darren zusammenfallen deutet auch nicht darauf hin das hier derselbe kindische Spinner am Werke ist sondern das ihr ohne euch zu kennen eben zufällig sehr ähnliche Surfgewohnheiten habt. Wie könnte man auch auf eine andere Idee kommen?

Klappe Jungchen. Das ist wieder mal ein Zitat von 'i bi zwo deppert, oba i schrob trotzdem kack!' . Klar, man kann einfach mal behaupten. Dieses Forum hab ich mir in der Tat wegen der Minderwertigkeit ausgesucht. Es nam mich grösstenteils wunder, wie wohl die kriminelle Jugend auf so etwas reagieren würde. Ausser wilden Beschuldigungen kam jedoch nicht viel heraus. Du kannst ja behaupten ich sei kein Arzt, Darren und ich seien die selben (natürlich solltest du nie Kommentare von uns lesen, sie sind ja identisch und decken sich immer) Personen, dies lenkt jedoch keineswegs von der Wahrheit ab.

Und zu deinem eigentlichen Vorschlag: Auf moralische Fragen zu dieser, sagen wir ma,l äusserst abstrusen Theorie möcht ich hier gar nicht weiter eingehen, da wurde schon reichlich geschrieben. Wie stellst du dir das denn so vor? Eine kleine Militärdiktatur und alle lassen das so einfach mit sich machen? Welche etablierte partei würde denn deiner Meinung nach versuchen derartiges durchzusetzen? Wie soll man die Revolution ,falls jemand mit einer derartigen Überzeugung an die Macht käme, niederschlagen ohne gleich die Gesamtbevölkerung zu erschiessen? Und wem wäre denn wirklich mit solch einer Methode geholfen?

Harte Gesetze sind für den Menschen nichts neues. Wie lange gab es hier denn Todesstrafen, Hexenverbrennungen und Folterung? Sind noch keine 100 Jahre her, seit diese Epoche vergangen ist und das Volk würde sich wieder daran gewöhnen.

Und zum Schluss noch: Meinst du nicht auch das solch eine Frage, solch eine Art zu diskutieren und solch eine, in ihrer Durchschau-barkeit schon fast einzigartige, Dämlichkeit 2 Nicks zu verwenden einen "Küchenpsychologen" (Zitat Patrick Batemann) wie mich ganz einfach zu dem Schluss kommen lässt es hier mit einem Pubertierenden, der durchschnittlich intelligent ist, durchschnittliche Probleme hat und seine Mittelmässigkeit durch elitäres Gehabe zu kompensieren versucht,  zu tun hat? Nein, das meinst du nicht?
Na dann steh ich mit meiner Meinung wohl alleine da 

Ok, sehen wir es mal von der Seite. Du glaubst mich zu kennen aufgrund ein paar Beiträge in diesem Forum. Stellst irgend einen Schwachsinn auf und behauptest dann, ich stehe mit meiner Meinung alleine da?

Ach ja noch ein Tipp am Rande: das Verwenden zweier Nicks fällt weitaus weniger ins Auge, wenn sich die beiden im Schreibstil und bei den Beleidigungen ein wenig unterscheiden. Aber bei deiner Intelligenz sag ich dir da wohl nix neues  

Tja und deine 40 anderen nicks? ich geb dir nochn Tip: das Verwenden verschiedener Nicks fällt weitaus weniger ins Auge, wenn sich die Nicks im Schreibstil und bei den Beleidigungen ein wenig unterscheiden. Aber bei deiner Intelligenz wirst du den Scherz wohl nicht kapieren.


----------



## Dr2000 (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> ich hab nich alles gelesen also kann seind as das schon dran war:
> dr2000: würdest du dich für den staat opfern?
> du wirst mit deiner idee nicht weit kommen, weil sie auf viel berichtigten einwand (ich weißn dass man das nich so schreiben kann) stoßen wird... und schon getan hat... aber kein vernünftiger mensch wird wieder quasi-massenvernichtungen wie vor mehr als 60 jahren zulassen. bist du rechts? ich kann mir dich gut vorstellen mit glöatze und springer stiefel...
> 
> ...



Klar würd ich die Strafe auch akzeptieren, wenn ich eine Straftat begehen würde. Wenn ich das Gesetz kenne ist das kein Problem (sonst zwar auch nicht).


----------



## Dr2000 (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

1. Bevölkerungswachstum
Wie bereits erwähnt, weist deine Berechnung, bezüglich der Unmenge an Kindern, einen kleinen Fehler auf: Menschen sterben. Und das nicht einmal selten.
Des weiteren ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jeder mit zwanzig Jahren zwei Kinder zeugt, sehr klein, um nicht zu sagen verschwindend gering.


So, da scheint ja endlich mal ein User gekommen zu sein, dessen IQ über den eines Brötchens ausgeht. Freut mich, vorallem da endlich jemand diese Rechnung mit den 2 Kindern in 20 Jahren als falsch entlarvt hat. 

2.  Zu der Sache mit den Gesellschaftsschichten
Auch hier wurden bereits mehrere, unter anderem sehr gute, Gegenargumente zu deiner Methode der Eingliederung junger Menschen in das System hervorgebracht.
Schulnoten sind keine Wertung über die geistige Leistung eines Menschen, die man durchweg Ernst nehmen kann. 
Des weiteren gibt dir niemand das Recht, Leute die eher körperliche als geistige Arbeit leisten in eine niedrigere Stufe zu verbannen, als ihre "Gegenstücke", die geistig Schaffenden.

Da muss ich auf Darren verweisen. Ich denke zwar, das dies nicht gänzlich falsch ist, schlussendlich hat das jedoch nichts mit meinem System zu tun.

3.  Das Tierproblem 
Ich sehe einen deutlichen unterschied zwischen einem Tier, und einem Menschen. Da ein Tier nicht über Bewusstsein im eigentlichen Sinne verfügt (meine Meinung), sondern seine Handlungen auf einem Instinkt beruhen, finde ich einen Vergleich nicht nutzbar.
Ein Tier ist seiner Existenx nicht bewusst und desshalb kann die Tötung eines Tieres nicht mir der eines Menschen (Individuum) verglichen werden. 
Nichts desto Trotz bleiben Tierquälereien in der heutigen Zeit selbstverständlich inakzeptabel, doch dies ist ein anderes Thema.

Da kann ich dir absolut nicht zu stimmen. Ab wann soll man einen Verstand haben? Wesentlich gehören dazu Emotionen, Lernfähigkeit und Sinnesorgane. Ich beobachte nach der Arbeit öfters meine Katze. Sie kann mittlerweile die Türe öffnen, fürchtet sich aber wenn ich es merke (sprich rennt davon wenn sie mich dann bemerkt), dass sie was 'Verbotenes' (bspw. Schlafzimmer) betreten hat. Merk ich aber nichts, legt sie sich auf das Bett und schläft dort. Also ist hier ganz klar ein intelligentes Verhalten zu entdecken. Es ist zwar keineswegs klar ob sie nun ein 'Ich' besitzt. Ein beliebter 'Beweis' ist ja auch das wiedererkennen im Spiegel. Da sich jedoch Babies auch nicht im Spiegel erkennen, könnte man genauso gut behaupten, Babies hätten noch keins. Ich bin jedoch ziemlich sicher das bereits Babies ein solches haben. (ok, nun läuft alles ins abstruse)... Auf jedenfall denke ich, man darf keine Tiere schlachten und es mit Parolen wie 'die haben sowieso kein Bewusstsein' unterstützen.


4.  Realisierung der Gesellschaftsstruktur
(...) 
Der Mensch ist ein Wesen, das ein Bewusstsein besitzt und gerade dessahlb fürchtet er den Tod wie keine andere Lebensform. Solange der menschliche Geist einen Sinn in seiner Existenz sieht und keinen triftigen Grund selbige zu beenden (Selbsmörder), wird er sich mit Händen und Füssen wehren zu sterben. 
Und falls du es so drehst, dass bei jedem kleineren Vergehen die Todesstrafe verhängt wird, ist ein Aufstand der Bevölkerung nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Tja scheint momentan noch so. Aber ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie es sein wird, wenn es überall aussieht wie in Mexico City oder New Delhi...
1. Du bringst die Argumente zu extrem rüber. Das würde keiner tun, der seine Ansichten anderen darlege und sie davon überzeugen will.

Nun, dieses Thema kann man nichr sehr sanft rüber bringen.

2. Wenn du schon mit einem zweiten Nick auf deine eigenen Beiträge antworten musst, dann mach das wenigstens glaubhaft und antworte nicht in der selben Minute.

Ok, ich logge mich in einer Minute aus, logge mich in der selben ein, schreibe dann noch rasch einen nicht allzu kurzen Text und schick ihn ab. Zudem guck bitte mal meine Statistik und die von Darren an.


----------



## Kleckerlaetzchen (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Da kann ich dir absolut nicht zu stimmen. Ab wann soll man einen Verstand haben? Wesentlich gehören dazu Emotionen, Lernfähigkeit und Sinnesorgane. Ich beobachte nach der Arbeit öfters meine Katze. Sie kann mittlerweile die Türe öffnen, fürchtet sich aber wenn ich es merke (sprich rennt davon wenn sie mich dann bemerkt), dass sie was 'Verbotenes' (bspw. Schlafzimmer) betreten hat. Merk ich aber nichts, legt sie sich auf das Bett und schläft dort. Also ist hier ganz klar ein intelligentes Verhalten zu entdecken. Es ist zwar keineswegs klar ob sie nun ein 'Ich' besitzt. Ein beliebter 'Beweis' ist ja auch das wiedererkennen im Spiegel. Da sich jedoch Babies auch nicht im Spiegel erkennen, könnte man genauso gut behaupten, Babies hätten noch keins. Ich bin jedoch ziemlich sicher das bereits Babies ein solches haben. (ok, nun läuft alles ins abstruse)... Auf jedenfall denke ich, man darf keine Tiere schlachten und es mit Parolen wie 'die haben sowieso kein Bewusstsein' unterstützen.



oooh doch das musst du , denn es gibt da eine sache die selbst dir hirnverbranntem deppen zeigt das tiere kein bewustsein haben
und das ist
weder intelligenz
weder das erkennen im spiegel ( obwohl das relativ gut ist)

sondern geschichte, ja herr 08/15 Kein tier ist sich seiner geschichte bewusst wie der mensch, und wenn du mir ein tier zeigst das einen Scheissdreck auf seine vorfahren vor 200 jahren gibt, herzli9chen glueckwunsch

Ach eh ichs vergesse, es zaeehlt nicht, das ein hund sein essen verweigert wenn sein herrchen stirbt.

            

Got'ya

Ps. Ich danke meiner geschichtlehrerein die mir mit ihrem gewaltigen wissen meine nichtigkeit unterstuezen konnte


----------



## LordAragorn (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Ok, ich logge mich in einer Minute aus, logge mich in der selben ein, schreibe dann noch rasch einen nicht allzu kurzen Text und schick ihn ab. Zudem guck bitte mal meine Statistik und die von Darren an.  

Du kannst 2 Fenster parallel haben. Und das ist doch das einfachste überhaupt, weil du so denkst, dass Du fein raus bist. Verarschen kannst Du andere

Aragorn


----------



## Canardo (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Pure Geisteskrankheit............*

Ok, sehen wir es mal von der Seite. Du glaubst mich zu kennen aufgrund ein paar Beiträge in diesem Forum. Stellst irgend einen Schwachsinn auf und behauptest dann, ich stehe mit meiner Meinung alleine da?

Ich behaupte doch nicht zu kennen, sondern dich zu ERkennen, frag mal Papa worin der Unterschied liegt
Des weiteren behauptete ich, das ICH mit meiner Meinung alleine dastehe.... ein winziger aber doch wichtiger Unterschied, den du wohl einfach überlesen oder nicht verstanden hast 


Ach ja noch ein Tipp am Rande: das Verwenden zweier Nicks fällt weitaus weniger ins Auge, wenn sich die beiden im Schreibstil und bei den Beleidigungen ein wenig unterscheiden. Aber bei deiner Intelligenz sag ich dir da wohl nix neues  

Tja und deine 40 anderen nicks? ich geb dir nochn Tip: das Verwenden verschiedener Nicks fällt weitaus weniger ins Auge, wenn sich die Nicks im Schreibstil und bei den Beleidigungen ein wenig unterscheiden. Aber bei deiner Intelligenz wirst du den Scherz wohl nicht kapieren. [/quote]

Nö, den kapier ich auch nicht so recht: erklär mir doch mal worin der Witz liegt meine Aussage einfach zu wiederholen....


----------



## Truebschimmer (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

du sagst ja das man diese Todesstrafe einsetzen muß weil die Welt überbevölkert ist.Denk mal nach Jungchen,wieviel Menschen und Kinder sterben täglich in Afrika an Aids und anderen Krankheiten deswegen haben aber die trotzdem ne Überbevölkerung.
Irgendwie komisch oder, ja deine brilliante Idee weißt Lücken auf. 
P.S.:Nur weil du Patient in ner Irrenanstalt bist bist du nicht gleichzeitig Arzt, mußt du wohl vergessen haben.Und falls das doch stimmt dann erzähl das deinen Kollegen doch mal.Dann wirst du sicher recht schnell gefeuert.Ach ja....NPD ist leine Universität wenn du da unterichtest dann kann ich deine einstellung verstehen
mfg             JB
@dr2000:ofg


----------



## Dr2000 (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

oooh doch das musst du , denn es gibt da eine sache die selbst dir hirnverbranntem deppen zeigt das tiere kein bewustsein haben
und das ist
weder intelligenz
weder das erkennen im spiegel ( obwohl das relativ gut ist)

sondern geschichte, ja herr 08/15 Kein tier ist sich seiner geschichte bewusst wie der mensch, und wenn du mir ein tier zeigst das einen Scheissdreck auf seine vorfahren vor 200 jahren gibt, herzli9chen glueckwunsch

Und was soll das nun heissen? Die Frage ist schlussendlich ob es ein Ich hat und das hat wenig mit Geschichte zu tun. Wobei du dein Satz mit ' Tiere haben keine Geschichte' mit deinem Hunde Beispiel wiederlegt hast...


----------



## Dr2000 (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Ok, ich logge mich in einer Minute aus, logge mich in der selben ein, schreibe dann noch rasch einen nicht allzu kurzen Text und schick ihn ab. Zudem guck bitte mal meine Statistik und die von Darren an.
> 
> Du kannst 2 Fenster parallel haben. Und das ist doch das einfachste überhaupt, weil du so denkst, dass Du fein raus bist. Verarschen kannst Du andere
> 
> Aragorn



Ok. Guck die Statistik an. Guck Darrens Schreibstil an, dieser macht Ausrufe Zeichen immer mit einem Abstand. Also Hör auf zu nerven.


----------



## Dr2000 (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> du sagst ja das man diese Todesstrafe einsetzen muß weil die Welt überbevölkert ist.Denk mal nach Jungchen,wieviel Menschen und Kinder sterben täglich in Afrika an Aids und anderen Krankheiten deswegen haben aber die trotzdem ne Überbevölkerung.
> Irgendwie komisch oder, ja deine brilliante Idee weißt Lücken auf.
> P.S.:Nur weil du Patient in ner Irrenanstalt bist bist du nicht gleichzeitig Arzt, mußt du wohl vergessen haben.Und falls das doch stimmt dann erzähl das deinen Kollegen doch mal.Dann wirst du sicher recht schnell gefeuert.Ach ja....NPD ist leine Universität wenn du da unterichtest dann kann ich deine einstellung verstehen
> mfg             JB
> @dr2000:ofg



Als ich vor einigen Jahren schonmal da war (gruss an [RPD] Lord Xizor, dessen Gehirn wohl immer noch unbenutzt ist), kamen dieselben Beleidigungen.


----------



## Huatsembl (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Umm, noch einmal : lern lesen, Bauer. Ich habe gemeint, dass die Königsherrschaft im Frankreich des 18. Jahrhundert nicht so schlimm wie das 3.Reich war und habe im übrigen die Ständegesellschaft mit den Versuchen ein sozialistisches Utopia zu errichten ( Kommunismus und in gewisser Weise auch Nationalsozialismus ) verglichen und dabei die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass diese viel mehr Opfer forderten als jede Ständegesellschaft .
> Aber offenbar ist das ja zu komplex für deinen nicht gerade großen Verstand, billig rumpolemisieren und lächerliche Behauptungen aufstellen ( wie z.B., dass ich mit Dr.2000 identisch wäre ) ist ja auch viel einfacher .



Nochmal, ich bin kein Landwirt.
Eine Demokratie, (auch wenn es nirgendwo auf der Welt eine gerechte gibt), fordert immer noch am wenigsten Opfer, da jeder Mensch frei ist und es deshalb so gut wie keine Aufstände und Bürgerkriege gibt. Jeder Mensch hat die gleichen Rechte, es wird nicht durch Rang oder Abstammung unterschieden. Und das sollte auch so bleiben, Punkt. (Zumal eine Ständegesellschaft heute komplett lächerlich ist, wir sind größtenteils aufgeklärte Menschen, die über so was lachen.) das Überbevölkerungsproblem wird übrigens bald gelöst sein, weil die Welt nämlich an Verschmutzung kollabieren wird. 

Ich habe des weiteren kapiert, dass du nicht Dr2000 bist, danke! Hab ich das im vorigen Post überhaupt noch behauptet? Meine Meinung über dich bleibt nach wie vor gleich, du hast einen ausgesprochenen Komplex.


----------



## hurshall (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

hab jezz net alles gelesen, hätte aber noch nen vorteil:
durch den leichenberg gäbs mehr platz für die braven bürger, weil die erdkugel immer weiter wachsen wuerde!!!


(mann, wie krank kann man sein?????)

willste dir net lieber ne vernünftige lösung fuer des problem überlegen?

ausserdem:  ich reg mich auch auf, wenn eine kuh geschlachtet wird!!

also: die menschheit ist krank, aber manche menschen besonders

(nicht peronenbezogen, ganz allgemein!    )


----------



## Dr2000 (20. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Nochmal, ich bin kein Landwirt.
Eine Demokratie, (auch wenn es nirgendwo auf der Welt eine gerechte gibt), fordert immer noch am wenigsten Opfer, da jeder Mensch frei ist und es deshalb so gut wie keine Aufstände und Bürgerkriege gibt. Jeder Mensch hat die gleichen Rechte, es wird nicht durch Rang oder Abstammung unterschieden. Und das sollte auch so bleiben, Punkt. 

Zum Glück ist heute ja jeder Mensch ist frei und hat diesselben Rechte. Ja, ich habe die Wahl ob ich um 6°° Morgens aufstehe und bis 19°° arbeite oder ob ich ein Sozialschmarotzer sein will. Dazu gibt es noch Verträge, halte ich die nicht ein, lande ich im Knast. Mit den rechten etwa das gleiche, theoretisch zwar schon, nur was nützt es nehm Bauarbeiter wenn er mich verklagen wollte? Der könnte nicht mal einen Anwalt zahlen und folglich seine Rechte garnicht nutzen. Aber heute sind wir alle frei, steht in dem lustigen Büchlein, neben den Phrasen von Ethik, Moral etc. 
Alles Humbug...


----------



## Huatsembl (21. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Zum Glück ist heute ja jeder Mensch ist frei und hat diesselben Rechte. Ja, ich habe die Wahl ob ich um 6°° Morgens aufstehe und bis 19°° arbeite oder ob ich ein Sozialschmarotzer sein will. Dazu gibt es noch Verträge, halte ich die nicht ein, lande ich im Knast. Mit den rechten etwa das gleiche, theoretisch zwar schon, nur was nützt es nehm Bauarbeiter wenn er mich verklagen wollte? Der könnte nicht mal einen Anwalt zahlen und folglich seine Rechte garnicht nutzen. Aber heute sind wir alle frei, steht in dem lustigen Büchlein, neben den Phrasen von Ethik, Moral etc.
> Alles Humbug...



Ich weiß, dass es noch keine wirklich gerechte Demokratie gibt, hab ich ja auch gesagt. Aber man sollte lieber versuchen die Demokratie auszubauen, anstatt eine Ständegesellschaft einzuführen. Das wäre nämlich wahrer Humbug.


----------



## Azraelzero (21. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > (...)
> > Des weiteren ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jeder mit zwanzig Jahren zwei Kinder zeugt, sehr klein, um nicht zu sagen verschwindend gering.
> 
> 
> So, da scheint ja endlich mal ein User gekommen zu sein, dessen IQ über den eines Brötchens ausgeht. Freut mich, vorallem da endlich jemand diese Rechnung mit den 2 Kindern in 20 Jahren als falsch entlarvt hat.


Wenigstens sind wir uns in diesem Punkt einig.



> > 2.  Zu der Sache mit den Gesellschaftsschichten
> > (...)
> > Des weiteren gibt dir niemand das Recht, Leute die eher körperliche als geistige Arbeit leisten in eine niedrigere Stufe zu verbannen, als ihre "Gegenstücke", die geistig Schaffenden.
> 
> ...


Ich dachte du hättest das als mögliche Lösung angeboten? 
Tatsache ist einfach, dass Schulnoten nicht repäesentativ für die Leistungen eines Menschen in seinem Leben sind.


> > 3.  Das Tierproblem
> >
> > (...)Ich sehe einen deutlichen unterschied zwischen einem Tier, und einem Menschen. Da ein Tier nicht über Bewusstsein im eigentlichen Sinne verfügt (meine Meinung), sondern seine Handlungen auf einem Instinkt beruhen, finde ich einen Vergleich nicht nutzbar.
> 
> ...


Nun, wie oben erwähnt, es ist Ansichtssache. Bewiesen ist nach wie vor weder die Existenz, noch die Abwesenheit eines Bewusstseins bei Tieren.



> > 4.  Realisierung der Gesellschaftsstruktur
> > (...)
> > Der Mensch ist ein Wesen, das ein Bewusstsein besitzt und gerade dessahlb fürchtet er den Tod wie keine andere Lebensform. Solange der menschliche Geist einen Sinn in seiner Existenz sieht und keinen triftigen Grund selbige zu beenden (Selbsmörder), wird er sich mit Händen und Füssen wehren zu sterben.
> > Und falls du es so drehst, dass bei jedem kleineren Vergehen die Todesstrafe verhängt wird, ist ein Aufstand der Bevölkerung nur eine Frage der Zeit.
> ...


Der Mensch wird immer um sein Leben kämpfen, solange es auch nur den kleinsten Anlass dazu gibt. Es ist das Einzige, was er effektiv besitzt.


> > 1. Du bringst die Argumente zu extrem rüber. Das würde keiner tun, der seine Ansichten anderen darlege und sie davon überzeugen will.
> 
> 
> Nun, dieses Thema kann man nichr sehr sanft rüber bringen.


Kann man nicht, nein. Aber dennoch ginge es bestimmt auf eine Weise, die deine Diskusionspartner weniger schockieren würde. Wie bereits erwähnt, deine Ansichten sind sehr radikal und mit den heutigen ethischen Vorstellungen nur schwer zu vereinbaren.


> > 2. Wenn du schon mit einem zweiten Nick auf deine eigenen Beiträge antworten musst, dann mach das wenigstens glaubhaft und antworte nicht in der selben Minute.
> 
> 
> Ok, ich logge mich in einer Minute aus, logge mich in der selben ein, schreibe dann noch rasch einen nicht allzu kurzen Text und schick ihn ab. Zudem guck bitte mal meine Statistik und die von Darren an.


Sehr schwache Argumente, die auch schon von einem anderen User widerlegt wurden.


----------



## dLxBizkit (21. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Vielleicht ist das  Schwachsinn was ich jetzt schreibe,aber ich schreibs trotzdem......
Irgendwann mal  wird doch die Mencheit einen neuen bewohnbaren Planeten finden wo wir leben können,und dann dürfte es ja keinen Platzproblem mehr geben,Oder?!


----------



## TheNoone (21. Februar 2002)

*AW: Bauer?*

Hast ja recht BSE gibts bei bauern seltener als bei großen fleischerstellern!

ich wusst gar net dass das n schimpfwort is!?


----------



## Dr2000 (21. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Nun, wie oben erwähnt, es ist Ansichtssache. Bewiesen ist nach wie vor weder die Existenz, noch die Abwesenheit eines Bewusstseins bei Tieren.

Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten...


Der Mensch wird immer um sein Leben kämpfen, solange es auch nur den kleinsten Anlass dazu gibt. Es ist das Einzige, was er effektiv besitzt.

Nur, irgendwann merkt er. Hey, ich hab nicht viel, mein Leib Brot muss für die Woche reichen und wenn dieses Pack es mir am Freitag klaut, hab ich das Wochenende nichts zu Essen. Ist zwar noch weit weg, aber mit der steigenden Bevölkerung... Auf jedenfall wird nicht nur er das, sondern auch alle andern dies denken. Wenn es heissen soll, das dieses System erst dann zum Einsatz kommt...

Sehr schwache Argumente, die auch schon von einem anderen User widerlegt wurden. [/quote]

Ich würde ja zu gerne einen Admin bitten die IP's zu vergleichen, nur würde da wohl keiner zustimmen. Fakt ist: Darren und ich sind zwei verschiedene Personen. Guck doch nur mal die Postings an, dann wirst du schon einen drastischen Unterschied feststellen. Ich behaupte ja auch nicht B_Checker und du seien diesselbe, bloss weil ihr gegen mich seid.


----------



## Dr2000 (21. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> Vielleicht ist das  Schwachsinn was ich jetzt schreibe,aber ich schreibs trotzdem......
> Irgendwann mal  wird doch die Mencheit einen neuen bewohnbaren Planeten finden wo wir leben können,und dann dürfte es ja keinen Platzproblem mehr geben,Oder?!



Stimmt riesiger Schwachsinn. 
1. Das wird noch sehr sehr lange nicht der fall sein. 
2. Wenn wir doch einmal einen finden sollten, in einem anderen Universum, dann bräuchten wir die ersten male Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte oder Jahrtausende um ihn zu erreichen. 
3. Wie willst du die Hälfte der Menschheit auf den Planeten schafen?
4. Wieso sollte dieser Planet dann unendliche Ressourcen haben?
5. Der Planet muss, wegen der Gravitation, der Grösse des unseren sehr ähnlich sein. Sehr viele Menscen werden darauf dann wohl auch keinen Platz finden.
...
...
...


----------



## hurshall (21. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

Stimmt riesiger Schwachsinn. 
1. Das wird noch sehr sehr lange nicht der fall sein. 
2. Wenn wir doch einmal einen finden sollten, in einem anderen Universum, dann bräuchten wir die ersten male Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte oder Jahrtausende um ihn zu erreichen. 
3. Wie willst du die Hälfte der Menschheit auf den Planeten schafen?



.
.
.


mann kann ja die leichen einfach raufschiessen!!  oder die boesen straftäter eine kolonie bauen lassen   (-> australien)  

hast du dir keine gedanken gemacht, dass man sich auch mal irren kann??   vielleicht triffts ja dann dich, dasste da reingerätst und gekillt wirst??  oder stirbste dann fuer die menschheit??


----------



## klausbyte (21. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> *Jubel* Dr2000 ist wieder da.



dito.
ich glaube wir gehören zu der minderheit die einfach nur mitliest und sich köstlich amüsiert *g*


----------



## jayjay (21. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*



> > *Jubel* Dr2000 ist wieder da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



liest eure Minderheit denn jeden einzelnen Beitrag in diesem Wahnsinnsthread?


----------



## kuno (21. Februar 2002)

*AW: Todesstrafe für Taschendiebe! Leben für anständige Bürger!*

"Viele, die Leben verdienen den Tod. 
Und viele, die sterben verdienen das Leben.
Kannst Du es ihnen geben? 
Dann sei auch nicht so schnell mit einem Todesurteil bei der Hand!"
JRR. Tolkien

Nur EIN Standpunkt.
Moral und Ethik sind ein weites Feld, und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Thema in diesem Rahmen angemessen zu behandeln ist.
Eins solltest Du aber bedenken: Menschen machen Fehler, auch beim Richten. Da geht schnell ´mal ein rechtschaffener Familienvater aufs Schaffot, während der Vergewaltiger von nebenan freigesprochen wird. Insofern sind Deine Hochrechnungen schon rein Mathematisch nicht haltbar.

Anyway: Mut zum gewagten Thema kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## Lea (22. Februar 2002)

*Tatsachen und keine Theorien bitte!*

Also ich muss jetzt doch nochmal etwas sagen. Ich verstehe den Kern dieser Diskussion nicht. Erstens ist es unsinnig eine solche Sache zu diskutieren, es sei denn man möchte zurück ins Mittelalter. Zweitens sollte sich Dr. 2000 mal die Statistiken anschauen.

Daraus geht nämlich eindeutig hervor, das die Bevölkerungszahlen in den zivilisierten Ländern wie Deutschland oder Frankreich RÜCKLÄUFIG ist. Die Todesrate ist dort höher als die Geburtsrate.

Quellen:

http://www.g-o.de/kap4/40eb0015.htm

http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/co/5354/1.html

http://www.kirchen.net/bischof/laun/texte/kairo-hp.doc

Ich könnte noch weitere Quellen aufzählen, aber ich denke  das jeder, der sich für die Thematik interessiert, sich selber informieren kann.

Wenn nun aber Dr.2000 eine solch unsinnige Forderung wie TODESSTRAFE FÜR TASCHENDIEBE aufstellt,  scheint er das Kernproblem nicht verstanden zu haben. Kernproblem sind nämlich in erster Linie die  Länder der dritten Welt. Und solange sich die Einstellung der zivilisierten Länder dazu nicht ändert, wird dort die Bevölkerung weiterhin explosionsartig steigen. 

Wenn die Menschen dort nämlich nicht mehr an bitterer Armut leiden und genügend Nahrungsmittel zur Verfügung hätten, müssten sie auch nicht mehr 10 Nachkommen zur Altersversorgung zeugen. DAS ist das Kernproblem, die Verarmung in solchen Regionen und der kann man sicherlich nicht mit Forderungen von Dr. 2000 entgegenwirken.

Andererseits werden zur Erhaltung des Marktgleichgewichtes täglich Tonnenweise frische Lebensmittel in der EU vernichtet. Solange ein solches Missverhältnis besteht und sich die zivilisierten Länder nicht bewusst werden das sie eine Pflicht auch gegenüber der dritten Welt haben, wird sich in keinster Weise etwas daran ändern.

In Anbetracht der Tatsache das Dr.2000 sich überhaupt nicht informiert hat (ausser Stammtischwissen hat er nichts vorzuweisen) ist die ganze Diskussion doch erledigt. Die Tatsachen sprechen GEGEN Dr. 2000, ich denke auch nicht das er in der Realität ein Arzt ist oder gar 35 Jahre, denn wenn das zutreffen würde, hätte er solche obstrusen Theorien nicht aufgestellt. 

Also Dr. 2000 lies dich doch erstmal schlau und dann fängst du an zu schreiben. Vielleicht helfen dir ja die Quellen-Links oben...

Grüsse an alle vernünftigen Chatter und User

Lea


----------

